# Alien Prequel canned for original project titled: PROMETHEUS - Part 1



## Tazmo (Jun 9, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 9, 2012)

*Alien Prequel canned for original project titled: PROMETHEUS*



> The Alien prequel is dead and a new Ridley Scott project has been reborn.
> 
> Fox has announced that instead of making a much-talked about Alien movie, the project has been reconfigured as an original sci-fi movie, titled Prometheus, with Scott still at the helm and with Noomi Rapace to star.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amuro (Jun 9, 2012)

The shitty AVP films have never been canon they are in their own continuity thank god.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2012)

This bitch gets a second thread fuck yeah.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2012)

has the movie done good this weekend in making money because when i went to see it there was only 6 people in the theater watching it the time i was there


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 9, 2012)

Amuro said:


> The shitty AVP films have never been canon they are in their own continuity thank god.



I hate to be a Fussy Freddy and all, but I need some fuckin proof


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2012)

Gabe said:


> has the movie done good this weekend in making money because when i went to see it there was only 6 people in the theater watching it the time i was there


I heard it isn't estimated to make too much domestically. My theater wasn't exactly packed either. There were more people at my showing of 'Snow White and the Huntsman' even.


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2012)

Posting to subscribe muthafukas


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2012)

Slightly liked the first AvP but the second blowed. The ending was quite awesome.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I heard it isn't estimated to make too much domestically. My theater wasn't exactly packed either. There were more people at my showing of 'Snow White and the Huntsman' even.



same where i went the snow white movie was packed i had to sit in the front. just surprised i thought the same would happen in prometheus


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 9, 2012)

@Utopia Realm - What was your theory?


----------



## martryn (Jun 9, 2012)

We're apparently waiting to see this in IMAX.  I think it's gonna be interesting.  I don't want any spoilers, I just want to know if this film ties in with the first two Alien films (since the third and fourth and the AvP movies don't count).


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2012)

It should be great in IMAX. And yes.


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2012)

When I went to go see _Prometheus_, it was mostly just teenage-to-college-aged boys in the theater. There were only two other girls there 

Also was not very packed.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't know any girls who wanted to see 'Prometheus'.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 9, 2012)

watched it, was awesome, but it really takes some thought to figure this movie out, i don't know if i'm missing things or they were just poorly explained.

anyway, this directly ties in to alien 1


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2012)

the group I went with last night had 2 girls and they both liked the film


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't know any girls who wanted to see 'Prometheus'.



I think there's a significant chunk that wanted to/wants to see it.

If for nothing else, for Fassbender's incredibly sexy face.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2012)

My female BFF thinks Fassbender's ugly.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2012)

i ask a couple girls to see this movie and were not interested in seeing it. sucked i think it is great that some girls like this type of movies.

i hope there is a sequel to the movie to explain other things


----------



## Amuro (Jun 9, 2012)

my girlfriend fell asleep during the first half


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2012)

I went with a party of, like, 12 to see 'The Hunger Games'. There was about 8 girls and 4 boys. No one wanted to see it besides me and two others.


----------



## Federer (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> My female BFF thinks Fassbender's ugly.



Your female friend is a dumb broad.


No offense.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2012)

I know, right?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2012)

didnt know the original girl who was int he girls with the dragon tattoo and its sequels was in this movie Noomi Rapace i think she did good and the guy who was magneto in xmen the first class did really good as well. also it seemed idris was trying to do a southern or Texan or what ever it  accent it was sound weird to me.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2012)

It sounded pretty natural to me. Even more impressive since he's English.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 9, 2012)

Elba doesn't slouch when it comes to accents just watch The Wire nobody even knew he was english


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2012)

I didn't know he was English until I saw an interview he gave for 'Ghost Rider 2'.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2012)

dont know just threw me off for some reason.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I didn't know he was English until I saw an interview he gave for 'Ghost Rider 2'.



you should watch Luther if you haven't, actually everyone should watch Luther.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jun 9, 2012)

I was reading the other thread and some of you people need to do some fucking research before you ask questions or post comments. 

Here is one link that should ease your minds. I can provide more if need be. 


^^^^ *That answers some main questions*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 9, 2012)

i made the jesus connection cause it seems that the engineers were frequent visitors to our planet, and the most monumental things that happened were a demonstration of them being here , like jesus, and other things (egypt, mayan's disappearing)  but obviously the movie didn't stop there.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 9, 2012)

anyway, i don't think  avp can exist as canon after prometheus, it wouldn't make sense.

and i'm thrilled that the little 10 minutes sequence from 30 years ago is leading to a whole new world to explore , and it's pretty cool


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jun 9, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i made the jesus connection cause it seems that the engineers were frequent visitors to our planet, and the most monumental things that happened were a demonstration of them being here , like jesus, and other things (egypt, mayan's disappearing)  but obviously the movie didn't stop there.



Thank you for reading the link and getting it.

For everyone else:

What people don't realize is that this was ONE MILITARY INSTALLATION. Obviously there are more because this is a "god-complex" race who could have started other forms of life as far as we know (according to the interview I posted earlier). So now let's use our heads people and think back to the movie Alien...now you see the connection. 

Which by the way is the *only* connection that Ridley wanted you to make. Anything else is the product of your shitty imagination people. Don't hurt yourselves trying to put together anything past the first hour of Alien.

P.S AvP isn't canon because Sir Ridley is basing this movie in the same universe as the *first* Alien. Anything after that is hogwash now.


----------



## martryn (Jun 9, 2012)

> I don't know any girls who wanted to see 'Prometheus'.



My wife.  Also, by ties in, I mean directly, not just the imagery of the ship and shit.  I'm guessing that's what you meant as well, so it's all good.  Curiousity more so than desire is what is compelling me to see this.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 9, 2012)

the scientists don't make the connection, but i think that everytime that engineers came down to earth to see their creation, they were disappointed and wanted to get rid of us.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 9, 2012)

i take it you mean Alien not Aliens because i can't see anything in Prometheus that ties into the first hour of that

rest of your post is hogwash we're free to interpret things as we like it's part of the charm of cinema


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2012)

Taking my date to see this Monday, hope we both enjoy it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 9, 2012)

if ur dates a girl, she won't enjoy, girls brains are smaller than men's


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2012)

Artful Lurker said:


> @Utopia Realm - What was your theory?



     My theory, since I didn't know if AvP and AvP:R were canon or not, was that the black goo, after evolving and changing into the black midget at the end. The Predators had found Prometheus and found the small creature and the installions' secret. Which in turn, had the Predators breeding the reptiles to the point where they send them to various planets and civilizations, where thier newbie hunters would have sport and kill them for customs. 

    The first Alien movie was some Predator leaving the Aliens at some abadoned rock( Where the 1st movie was and where I think the Preds put the creatures, dormat, at ), and the rest is history.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 9, 2012)

nah ur theory is based on incorrect facts.

preds had aliens since ancient human time, it doesn't make sense now with prometheus


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> if ur dates a girl, she won't enjoy, girls brains are smaller than men's



Pretty sure it's the other way around


----------



## Jena (Jun 10, 2012)

Saw this on tumblr


----------



## Bioness (Jun 10, 2012)

Should I see this movie?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, it is a pretty enjoyable movie. :33


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

^Yes.

AVP and 2 were not canon.  But never was it stated that they had Xenomorphs from ancient times.

Some things I'm confused about in the movie, why were the Engineers rushing into the ship's control room?  How did that one Engineer get his head chopped off?  What were the eyes coming out of the goop that killed the Geologist and nerd?  Who the hell was that pink thing that was burned by the captain?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Some things I'm confused about in the movie, why were the Engineers rushing into the ship's control room?


I will take this one.

Theory.  The Engineers figured out a way to deal with their outbreak.  They changed the environment of the ship.  This killed their outbreak.  Unfortunately this killed most of them as well.

It's pretty clear that the Engineers intended to carry out their extermination plan anyway.  They needed the control room to fly the ship.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

Ah, is that also why they were going back to try to kill the life they begat on Earth as well?

Though I suppose nobody will know this one until the sequel.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jun 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Ah, is that also why they were going back to try to kill the life they begat on Earth as well?
> 
> Though I suppose nobody will know this one until the sequel.



Go read the damn interview I posted in the previous page. 

As for all your other questions people...sigh do none of you pay attention when you watch movies?

- The person who attacked the ship was the geologist after he was contaminated with the black liquid.

- The engineers were running inside the breeding chamber to undoubtedly stop the spread and one of them tripped and got his head chopped off (she frikken says it in the movie). If you noticed she also noted that when they opened the chamber they changed the climate which made the walls start to change and the capsules to open up.

- If you paid attention to the scene with the worms on the floor you'll notice that the worms transformed into those giant worms that attacked the two stranded employees. I mean there was a deliberate camera shot that focused on the worms being trapped in the black liquid. This substance *transforms* things. (hint hint: what happened to the geologist and later on her fuck buddy?)

This planet was LV226 and was ONE moon but not the SAME moon that they landed on in Alien and Aliens which was LV426. However, the guy practically spoon-fed you the idea that there were multiple military installations.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 10, 2012)

I read the comics and novels for AVP along with playing the video games, if they would of stuck with that AVP would of been a great movie


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 10, 2012)

Gabe said:


> has the movie done good this weekend in making money because when i went to see it there was only 6 people in the theater watching it the time i was there



Weird, it was completely rammed when I saw it.

UK da besto.

My girlfriend saw it to, and I saw a fair few other girls too.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

Tekkenman11 said:


> - If you paid attention to the scene with the worms on the floor you'll notice that the worms transformed into those giant worms that attacked the two stranded employees. I mean there was a deliberate camera shot that focused on the worms being trapped in the black liquid. This substance *transforms* things. (hint hint: what happened to the geologist and later on her fuck buddy?)



I didn't see any worms on the floor.  And the geologist was a guy.

So confused right now, what's that hint supposed to mean?  Just tell me.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2012)

I remember seeing the worms, but I don't recall where they came from.


----------



## Jena (Jun 10, 2012)

No, there were worms. Right after they enter that chamber, the camera pans down to someone's feet and we worms crawling around in the ground.

The black goo transforms anyone who touches it, basically.

>The worms become mutated space worms
>The geologist becomes that zombie thing
>The male scientist (fiance of Shaw whose name I can't remember) starts to become a zombie thing before he's killed
>David is unaffected because he's not biological


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jun 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Ah, is that also why they were going back to try to kill the life they begat on Earth as well?
> 
> Though I suppose nobody will know this one until the sequel.



Maybe phase 2 of the experiment?  Ooze didn't really kill people, just turned them into something else.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Tekkenman11 said:


> I was reading the other thread and some of you people need to do some fucking research before you ask questions or post comments.
> 
> Here is one link that should ease your minds. I can provide more if need be.
> 
> ...



In response to your Neg-rep; no, I am not going to read that. 

Firstly, viewers shouldn't have to read interviews with the director to know what is going on- nearly everyone in this and the last thread, and pretty much every critic I've read and the average movie-goer, didn't understand everything that was going on.The film did not explain it well-enough. That you think we should have researched it in the first place is proof enough of that.

Secondly, I don't know if you singled me out for that neg or went or a spree- but please, in the future, do not neg me for having an opinon. I thought the movie was dissapointing- _slightly_ dissapointing-, and I and many (maybe most) other viewers left with a lot of questions. Neither of these things warrant a neg-rep. Especially since I didn't even give it a _bad_  review.

Frankly, I would have been more inclined to read that link if it didn't sound like you were treating us all like idiots.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 10, 2012)

Jena said:


> Saw this on tumblr



looks like Stallone with no hair


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> In response to your Neg-rep; no, I am not going to read that.
> 
> Firstly, viewers shouldn't have to read interviews with the director to know what is going on- nearly everyone in this and the last thread, and pretty much every critic I've read and the average movie-goer, didn't understand everything that was going on.The film did not explain it well-enough. That you think we should have researched it in the first place is proof enough of that.
> 
> ...



More disgruntlement, the best part of the open-endings are the sequels.  And Word of God is nothing new.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2012)

> I didn't see any worms on the floor. And the geologist was a guy.



If I recall, they show some worms squirming around David's foot. I guess its easy to mix because they blend in with the floor. I was confused as to why they didn't take any samples.

Also, I was under the impression that the decapitated alien fell and the door closed on his neck, severing his head.

Anyway, review is in sig.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 10, 2012)

The Engineer fell because he was sick, remember they saw that when they examined his head.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 10, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> anyway, i don't think  avp can exist as canon after prometheus, it wouldn't make sense.



Why is that?



Whimsy said:


> Weird, it was completely rammed when I saw it.
> 
> UK da besto.
> 
> My girlfriend saw it to, and I saw a fair few other girls too.



Yh the UK love it



Mider T said:


> I didn't see any worms on the floor.  And the geologist was a guy.
> 
> So confused right now, what's that hint supposed to mean?  Just tell me.



That the black goo mutates those it comes into contact with

David gave a guy a drink with black goo in which made the guy turn into a monster 

Little worms were seen before the jar oozed black goo and then snake like creatures were seen meaning the worms probably turned into the snake like creature


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 10, 2012)

worms didn't become the snake like creatures they were consumed by the goo and the goo acquired parts of their physiology into their own.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 10, 2012)

gumby2ms said:


> worms didn't become the snake like creatures they were consumed by the goo and the goo acquired parts of their physiology into their own.



What about the geologist? He also came into contact with the goo and mutated.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 10, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> My theory, since I didn't know if AvP and AvP:R were canon or not, was that the black goo, after evolving and changing into the black midget at the end. The Predators had found Prometheus and found the small creature and the installions' secret. Which in turn, had the Predators breeding the reptiles to the point where they send them to various planets and civilizations, where thier newbie hunters would have sport and kill them for customs.
> 
> The first Alien movie was some Predator leaving the Aliens at some abadoned rock( Where the 1st movie was and where I think the Preds put the creatures, dormat, at ), and the rest is history.



Ridley Scott said he didn't even see the AVP movies, he's only counting with the Alien ones


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 10, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Ridley Scott said he didn't even see the AVP movies, he's only counting with the Alien ones



Stop chunking


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2012)

I just got back, i liked the movie but hole shit plot holes and unawnserd questions


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jun 10, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> In response to your Neg-rep; no, I am not going to read that.
> 
> Firstly, viewers shouldn't have to read interviews with the director to know what is going on- nearly everyone in this and the last thread, and pretty much every critic I've read and the average movie-goer, didn't understand everything that was going on.The film did not explain it well-enough. That you think we should have researched it in the first place is proof enough of that.
> 
> ...



I apologize for the neg-rep, but that interview is key in answering many questions.

Also, from what I read a good amount of critics didn't have a problem with the questions the movies left. More importantly, they didn't ask about *stupid* questions. I mean honestly some of the stuff I'm seeing asked by people around the web is sad. All it takes is an ounce of common sense to figure out a majority of the questions being asked. 

Think people.



Mider T said:


> I didn't see any worms on the floor.  And the geologist was a guy.
> 
> So confused right now, what's that hint supposed to mean?  Just tell me.



JENA said it best. 
_____________________________________
No, there were worms. Right after they enter that chamber, the camera pans down to someone's feet and we worms crawling around in the ground.

The black goo transforms anyone who touches it, basically.

>The worms become mutated space worms
>The geologist becomes that zombie thing
>The male scientist (fiance of Shaw whose name I can't remember) starts to become a zombie thing before he's killed
>David is unaffected because he's not biological
______________________________________________

Except the male scientist was just deteriorating not turning into a zombie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

I hope Damon Lindelof steps on a lego.

This film easily had one of the worst screenplays of the year.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 10, 2012)

Tetra being the lover we all love :really


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I hope Damon Lindelof steps on a lego.
> 
> This film easily had one of the worst screenplays of the year.



battle ship.....?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Notice how I said "one of the worst" and not THE worst?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2012)

lol Battleship.

I just saw the movie. Not bad at all.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Die in a fire.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 10, 2012)

There is no fire


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Apparently,

the director's cut of 'Prometheus' is 2 hours and 27 minutes and will be released on bluray/DVD.

So much for Tim Mothman sticking to his word that not a single frame from the film would be cut for the theatrical release.

Fox is such a fucked up studio.

*EDIT:* also, if ever there were a movie that proved strong critical reception doesn't mean shit, 'Prometheus' is it. This movie is terrible.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Apparently,
> 
> the director's cut of 'Prometheus' is 2 hours and 27 minutes and will be released on bluray/DVD.
> 
> ...



I thought that Mothman was talking about not cutting a frame to reach a PG-13 rating. 

We knew that the director's cut would be longer before Mothman said what he did.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 10, 2012)

Anyone else read this? Pretty interesting analysis of the symbolism in the film.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll tell you what I did read... Scott's explanation as to what "Engineers" really are, which is supposedly dark angels. He even alludes to Jesus Christ himself being one.

Ridley Scott is so fucking old and senile. He's completely lost his shit. Someone needs to submit him to a nursing home.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 11, 2012)

Michael Fassbender was epic as usual


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2012)

Idris Elba was better.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> *EDIT:* also, if ever there were a movie that proved strong critical reception doesn't mean shit, 'Prometheus' is it. This movie is terrible.



but it didn't really get all that strong a critical reception


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2012)

TetraVaal doesn't seem to understand the concept of an opinion


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2012)

The reception seems to be this.

Some people love it, some people hate it, but the most are either being lukewarm positive out of respect for Ridley Scott or they think it was pretty good, but not the ground breaking movie they thought it would be.

I thought it was pretty good, but the more I think about it, the more I wonder if the quality of scripts have gone down so much that a movie that thinks it's genius and might be marginally smarter than your typical blockbuster, somehow starts to convince us viewers that it is a work of genius. 

I mean, "Prometheus" isn't anywhere near as smart as "Alien" or "Blade Runner", and "Alien" wasn't even trying to be all that smart. But movies like "Men In Black 3" and "Battleship" weren't the norm back then. But I might be deluding myself. People look more fondly upon the past because they forget about the dudes. For all I know, in 20 years people will be saying this decade was a golden age in film.

Probably not though, as these days movies are more interested in name value. 

Ironically, and I don't want to piss off Tetra because I currently lack the energy for a fight, I think "District 9" also wasn't as smart as it thought it was. But everybody loved that and hated me for giving it a lukewarm review. Yet I'm glad it was a hit because it was an original film, and not based off of a fucking board game.

*Sigh* I don't think I understand cinema anymore.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2012)

MH you're trying to measure up Prometheus to Alien, that's not a good thing to do. You've enjoyed some rather weird stuff over the years so why have you become pessimistic about cinema now? Dude enjoy what you like, don't let anyone else doubt your taste. Obviously Prometheus wasn't as smart as Alien, it's no where near as good as it either but it's not a terrible film.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 11, 2012)

How is Alien smart?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 11, 2012)

A lot of the hidden themes in Alien make for a smart movie if you can spot them, IMO.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2012)

Smart doesn't mean good movie anyway. Either way seeing this tonight


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 11, 2012)

^

True dat.

Sometimes smart can be pretentious and pandering.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 11, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> The reception seems to be this.
> 
> Some people love it, some people hate it, but the most are either being lukewarm positive out of respect for Ridley Scott or they think it was pretty good, but not the ground breaking movie they thought it would be.
> 
> ...



Just curious what did you think of the 2009 sci fi flick moon with sam rockwell?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 11, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> but it didn't really get all that strong a critical reception



Yes it did, critically.



Zen-aku said:


> TetraVaal doesn't seem to understand the concept of an opinion



No, I just don't understand the concept of stupid opinions.

@*Martial*,

'District 9' didn't attempt to be smart, at least not in the sense that you mean. People praise it because of how carefully put together the film is from the inside out. I've already said this time and time again; any social allegory or Apartheid metaphor that people chose to took away from the film was their _own_ interpretation. I can give you tons of interviews where Blomkamp stated that he wasn't trying to shove some sort of agenda down people's throats and if the film's narrative came off that way, it was purely from a subconscious standpoint.

Anyway, since I have to great ready for work here shortly, I don't have time to address the 'Alien' remarks that some of you are making... which is causing me to shake my head in the process.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2012)

the world negged for spoiling about charlize, in the other thread, so weird, that thing was full of spoilers.

anyway, one thing that might hurt this movie is the lack of relevance.  it's been 30 years since aliens, and the basis of prometheus is the 5 brief minutes we saw of space jockey in that movie.  for dedicated alien and sci fans it's enough of a hook, but others might not care.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 11, 2012)

Saw it yesterday. I thought it was good overall, but it didn't match up to the hype it was building to. Fassbender was great of course, but if the whole film could've been as intense as say, the last 30-40 minutes of the film, then I would probably be giving a more positive opinion.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yes it did, critically.


 its like 74% fresh on rottentomatotes and 64 on metacritic. Most of the reviews are basically saying 'hey, it's really pretty, and fassbender was pretty good, but the script kinda sucks'


which is pretty much your opinion except without all the knee-jerk vitriol of a fan who was too invested in the property to give a measured, objective opinion.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah, but all of the so called "important critics" gave the film _perfect_ reviews... especially that tub of goo Roger Ebert. Hell, the film even has the certified kiss of death "fresh" rating. My point is, this film doesn't deserve any type of critical praise. The script is such a juvenile, disjointed mess, that it completely detracts you from whatever stellar visuals may be there. Not to mention, Fassbender's performance was blown out of proportion; you can legitimately argue that Elba's performance was the best and he had such little material to work with!

Anyway, everyone has seen my thread... which shouldn't have been closed, considering how much more successful it was than this one. I have very legitimate, very fundamentally-sound reasons for absolutely despising this film. It gets like a 13% on my "Tomatometer", now that's serving it justice.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 11, 2012)

Re-watched Alien yesterday.

Oh, Ridley


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2012)

Getting a Fresh on Rottentomatoes is like getting a passing grade, even if its a C-


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah, but it didn't get a "C-", it got a mid 70% score from both the general critics and the top critics, including the so called "big guns" (_Ebert and Roeper_) giving the film a straight up perfect score. Not to mention, it has over 100+ positive reviews compared to negative reviews. I don't know, I can't seem to make my point any clearer... I'm basically saying that the film has a percentage that is about 60% too high, which is ridiculous considering how shitty this movie really is, proving my point that positive critical reception doesn't matter.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2012)

You don't have to be wildly positive about the movie for your review to be counted as positive on rottentomatoes. 

The 'big guns' must be on crack or something, but overall I think the critics have been pretty accurate. Your opinion is that it's absolutely irredeemably bad, but that seems typical of you- it takes very little negative for you to just ignore anything positive about a movie. 

personally i'd give it a 6 out of 10


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2012)

soo...i liked the movie, the hokiest part was charlize theron's fate of course, imo.  and there is obvious materiel for a sequel.  having said that, would it be better to have ridley scott do the sequel with hopefully better writing? or should prometheus go the direction aliens 2, being a well written action blockbuster type deal, preferably by james cameron (imagine the engineers world by JC)?  discuss


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 11, 2012)

Just as I don't care about Oscar awards, I also find the Razzie's to try a bit "too hard"--however, with that being said 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Vicker's death


 is most certainly going to receive a Razzie nomination.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2012)

i just don't get how anyone thought that was acceptable


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Just as I don't care about Oscar awards, I also find the Razzie's to try a bit "too hard"--however, with that being said
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



do they do movie darwin awards? they should


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Just as I don't care about Oscar awards, I also find the Razzie's to try a bit "too hard"--however, with that being said
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I hope the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



self-sacrifice


 scene will get one nom too


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 11, 2012)

HAAAAAAANNNDDDSSSS UUUUUUPPPP


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 11, 2012)

What was the point of those 2 guys in whose only part were to have some lame bet and then suicide bomb the jockey's ship?

That was some Independence Day level shit there.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2012)

the film needed minorities


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2012)

if the engineers are gods/god like, doesn't that make the final scene 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the birth of the antichrist?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> the film needed minorities



Film had Black, Asian, women, alien.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Film had Black, Asian, women, alien.



the guy asked what was the purpose of the crew, so i answered him


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> the guy asked what was the purpose of the crew, so i answered him



Without quoting it, it just looks like a standalone post.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 11, 2012)

Women a minority

wat


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2012)

One really bad scene takes place after the team returns to the site.  The infected archaeologist tells Dr. Shaw that he is fine.  His eyes are all red and his face is starting to visibly decay.  He walks past her after making this claim.  The camera angle changes and we see Shaw casually strolling into the room.  Her eyes seem to be focused on the wall and the ceiling.  The bitch is totally acting like it's no big deal her boyfriend is turned into a zombie right before her eyes.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2012)

rukia, why did u rep me with a spiderman link


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 11, 2012)

So since this is alien 2.0 should i pay to see it anyway or watch it online a year from now like i originally planned.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 11, 2012)

Prometheus....

The guy in the beginning could very well be "the god"


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> So since this is alien 2.0 should i pay to see it anyway or watch it online a year from now like i originally planned.



It isn't Alien 2.0 at all. 

For the most part it has an entirely different feel.  Flip a coin to decide.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 11, 2012)

> What was David's motivation for "infecting" Holloway with black goop?
> 
> Damon Lindelof: I'd say that the short answer is: That's his programming. In the scene preceding him doing that, he is talking to Weyland (although we don't know it at the time) and he's telling Weyland that this is a bust. That they haven't found anything on this mission other than the stuff in the vials. And Weyland presumably says to him, "Well, what's in the vials?" And David would say, "I'm not entirely sure, we'll have to run some experiments." And Weyland would say, "What would happen if you put it in inside a person?" And David would say, "I don't know, I'll go find out." He doesn't know that he's poisoning Holloway, he asks Holloway, "What would you be willing to do to get the answers to your questions?" Holloway says, "Anything and everything." And that basically overrides whatever ethical programming David is mandated by, [allowing him] to spike his drink.
> 
> ...


 rest is at link


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2012)

> It's something I haven't seen in science fiction, which is a sense of racism or bigotry towards androids and synthetic life.


What, did Logan not watch 'Aliens'?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 11, 2012)

Hahaha.

Where are the people who said that this would be better than the Dark Knight Rises ?


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, this still might be better than the Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Jena (Jun 11, 2012)

> It's something I haven't seen in science fiction, which is a sense of racism or bigotry towards androids and synthetic life.


what the fack am I reading

YOU NEED TO WATCH AND READ MORE SCIENCE FICTION, SIR

robo racism is like one of the main hallmarks of the genre


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2012)

You'd think an actor working in 'Prometheus' would've seen other films in the series.


----------



## Jena (Jun 11, 2012)

This thread has a one star rating now


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2012)

mehh, alot of complaining, but the movie works for me, now that i get the androids motivations and some other characters motivations, things start to make more sense.

and wasn't it true that aliens was much more liked than alien anyway?  that could explain why prometheus was less cerebral than it could have been.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2012)

> MH you're trying to measure up Prometheus to Alien, that's not a good thing to do. You've enjoyed some rather weird stuff over the years so why have you become pessimistic about cinema now? Dude enjoy what you like, don't let anyone else doubt your taste. Obviously Prometheus wasn't as smart as Alien, it's no where near as good as it either but it's not a terrible film.



Because generally, I take movies for what they are. Example, I love "The Expendables". It's everything I wanted it to be, which was just nonstop crisply delivered action sequences broken up by gloriously cheesy one liners. "Prometheus" is harder to pin down. Did I like it because it more than your typical spectacle? Or is it because it tried to be more than spectacle?

On one hand, I liked the films themes and ideas. On the other hand, it focused so much on those at the cost of a coherent script, allowing characters to be slasher movie stupid.

That Lindelof and Scott have to explain the movie in interviews, like Lindelof talking about why David did...something...When you have to spell everything out like that, somebody fucked up.

I'm not doubting my tastes here, I'm just trying to decide if I liked Prometheus for the right reasons. "Avatar" was far more simple in that I liked it only for the visuals, not the script. "Prometheus" is a more...complex case.



> 'District 9' didn't attempt to be smart, at least not in the sense that you mean. People praise it because of how carefully put together the film is from the inside out. I've already said this time and time again; any social allegory or Apartheid metaphor that people chose to took away from the film was their own interpretation. I can give you tons of interviews where Blomkamp stated that he wasn't trying to shove some sort of agenda down people's throats and if the film's narrative came off that way, it was purely from a subconscious standpoint.



The problem is, if he wasn't referring to District 6, then he shouldn't have called it District 9. It's like if instead of calling it district 9, they called them something along the lines of concentration camps. The director can say so all he wants, but it would be obvious he's referring to concentration camps.

I don't really mind it when filmmakers do that, especially as "District 9" is a more concrete thriller, so it can be enjoyed as such (Prometheus relies much more on its thematic material). My only issue is when movies dont think the characters actions or story development through.



> Just curious what did you think of the 2009 sci fi flick moon with sam rockwell?



It was pretty good, but I wasn't as big on it as some people were. I believe sci-fi works better as a setting than a genre, but I can't think of anything that the movie did wrong.



> How is Alien smart?



It's not that it is smart, it's just that it's not dumb. It doesn't bind itself to conventions. One thing people forget about "Alien" is that there wasn't a real protagonist until the end. It opens with Kane, who is the first victim. Then Dallas appears to be the hero, but he dies too.

Ripley is portrayed as kind of a bitch, so you're expecting her to die. Honestly, had I seen it back when it was released, I would've presumed that the other gal would've been the protagonist. But it balances the characters, has them interact with eachother in clever ways and then Ridley Scott, his editor, his cinematographer and the set/monster designer/SFX people work together to make the film scary. 

It's not really meant to be thematic and while yes, the rape subtext is there, it just adds to the fear factor since rape is generally a taboo in the horror genre. 

It has its moments of lame writing (the cat), but it is a very well crafted movie where the actors, writers, directors, and everybody else involved contribute into making an all around good movie.

"Prometheus" is a mess of good and bad, and ones enjoyment comes from which side catches your eye the most. For Tetra, the bad dominated the good, so he hated it. For Yasha, the good dominated the bad, so he loved it. 

Both sides have proposed good arguments, but I've yet to see a strong argument against "Alien" beyond "it's boring" (a highly subjective complaint).


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 11, 2012)

Plot Holes: The movie


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Because generally, I take movies for what they are. Example, I love "The Expendables". It's everything I wanted it to be, which was just nonstop crisply delivered action sequences broken up by gloriously cheesy one liners. "Prometheus" is harder to pin down. Did I like it because it more than your typical spectacle? Or is it because it tried to be more than spectacle?
> 
> On one hand, I liked the films themes and ideas. On the other hand, it focused so much on those at the cost of a coherent script, allowing characters to be slasher movie stupid.
> 
> ...



i think the promoters of the movie have found that they overestimated the audience, and that's a bad thing if u think about it.  cause if cinema is actually dying, it's the audiences fault. the audience is demanding greater faster satisfaction, and the fact that prometheus takes some time and thought to figure out is probably translating into poor reviews and bad word of mouth, and that's a shame.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2012)

If people find Alien boring, I really wonder what they find entertaining.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> If people find Alien boring, I really wonder what they find entertaining.


I Am Legend.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 11, 2012)

> I Am Legend.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2012)

> i think the promoters of the movie have found that they overestimated the audience, and that's a bad thing if u think about it. cause if cinema is actually dying, it's the audiences fault. the audience is demanding greater faster satisfaction, and the fact that prometheus takes some time and thought to figure out is probably translating into poor reviews and bad word of mouth, and that's a shame.



I actually think it's more that Prometheus isn't sure whether it wants to cater to the crowds or defy expectations. This automatically makes it better than your usual summer romp, because it does do more than most of its kind. But it doesn't make it as smart as it thinks it is.

Also, expectations are a major problem. Everybody expected greatness here, but only a few people got it. Whereas....well, "District 9" was a surprise. It was a low budgeted movie directed by some newbie, but it turned out to be surprisingly good. The masses have the tendency to overreact, whether it's with love or hate.



> If people find Alien boring, I really wonder what they find entertaining.



This is a problem with suspense driven movies. Sometimes the suspense doesn't connect, so the build up becomes boring. Part of my hatred of "Funny Games" was that I never felt that suspense. It works both ways when you think about it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2012)

Hatif.  You have seen it first hand.  Most of the people on this board have questionable taste.  I bet a lot of them actually like I am Legend.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2012)

I like the first half of I Am Legend!

But yeah, these days people prefer rapid fire films.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Hatif.  You have seen it first hand.  Most of the people on this board have questionable taste.  I bet a lot of them actually like I am Legend.



Not more than Prometheus tho.

The ending made me want more.

But not in the, "DAMN THAT WAS SOO GOOD I WISH THERE WAS JUST FIVE MORE MINUTES."

It was more like I didn't feel satisfied. Probably because of my intense curiosity lol. Still a solid movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2012)

I will say this, to curb my cynicism a bit. I'd much rather get behind "Prometheus" as a great movie than "Transformers" or its ilk.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2012)

the other dunes weren't even explored by the humans, maybe the chamber they enetered  was the destruction dune, and the others were the creation dunes.  the movie did leave possibilities for things like that.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> "Funny Games"



If this is supposed to be a joke I don't get it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 11, 2012)

I hated the ending with the Xenomorph. 

Felt tacked on and cheap.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 11, 2012)

People wanted them, Ridley gave


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 11, 2012)

I was happy with the movie ending with Shaw's final speech and the ship shooting off into space. 

But Noooooo

I had to get an extra scene to sedate the rapid Alien fanboys.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 11, 2012)

the Xenomorph was coolio bro.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2012)

Lex Luthor said:


> I had to get an extra scene to sedate the rapid Alien fanboys.


This sentence doesn't make any sense.


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

That xenomorph looked bad.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 11, 2012)

are you serious? it was just a youngling


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 11, 2012)

argh...and following the way alien sequels go, next ones gonna be Prometheuses, GAME OVER MAN...argh


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2012)

Mider T said:


> If this is supposed to be a joke I don't get it.



I hated funny games, a movie that was supposed to be suspenseful. I was making a point that suspense is a crapshoot, so I generally understand why someone would find "Alien" boring on that principle alone, even if I don't agree with it. 

"Funny Games" happens to be a movie I find boring. 

Are you just being a fanboy, here? or did you really think I was making a joke?


----------



## Jena (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2012)

Half in the baaaaaaaaaaaag



> Get off your lazy fucking ass and give us what we want you
> fat homo. No one cares about Half in the Bag!


lmao


----------



## Robin (Jun 12, 2012)

saw the movie... what a let down. I'm a girl and I love sci-fi, and I was looking forward to it, and it crushed my dreams, mean director  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Many, many things were wrong in this movie - holes, loose ends, unexplained behaviors/situations, it's just a sloppy mess. Why on earth was that guy wearing a geezer mask???????? Usually people wear geezer masks when they play themselves as old and as young in the same movie. But those masks are so freaking obvious, I was putting up with it expecting the guy to get "young" to justify the mask... Horrible unrealistic character dynamics, no character development, and aside from the main heroine and that uptight blond (forgot the actress's name, who was there just to draw attention btw) I can't see any notable play from any actor. Well, all of them died anyway so I guess you could get away with bad characters. That biologist guy was promising in the beginning but he was disposed of and trolled just like everybody else except for the captain and his crew who got an honorable death (which they didn't deserve as characters who were just random fodders). Not fun, not exciting, not engaging intellectually, I have just wasted two hours of my life. Even the special effects couldn't save it, and those were great btw. Not too much and not too little. I liked the strangling of the engineer scene (which made me think of tentacle rape and looked weirdly erotic), got a bit of suspense in that. 



It's so horrible that I'm just going to forget it ever existed and go watch Battleship.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 12, 2012)

I thought the movie was awesome, can't wait for the next one


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 12, 2012)

It just Dawned on me how much this movie Contradicts the Predator Franchise 

Ridely your fucker.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 12, 2012)

Love how this thread still doesn't have as many replies as mine dead.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2012)

Enjoyed it, not amazing but good. The ending was my fave part.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 12, 2012)

Ark 19.0 said:


> argh...and following the way alien sequels go, next ones gonna be Prometheuses, GAME OVER MAN...argh


I think we should take off and nuke this film from the orbit.

Aaarrrrgh.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2012)

The ending was weird, it was an AVP ending, not needed.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> This sentence doesn't make any sense.



The ending was terrible. That's my point.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The ending was weird, it was an AVP ending, not needed.



Thought was cool. The alien looked so cute


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 12, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> It just Dawned on me how much this movie Contradicts the Predator Franchise
> 
> Ridely your fucker.



 how so?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2012)

i agree the ending was fucking stupid


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 12, 2012)

I think you're all just expecting too much from the movie, ofc it's not gonna be better than Alien, it's NOT Alien! Some will love it, others will hate it, it's that kind of a movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 12, 2012)

Artful Lurker said:


> how so?



It was established in predator 2 , that  Yautja [Predators] Hunt Xenomorphs [Aliens] the movie took place during the 80's, yet Prometheus says that the Xenomorphs don't come about till when ever it takes place in the future.




> The ending was weird, it was an AVP ending, not needed.


 actually when you think about it The entire plot of Prometheus is AVP with out the P

Even down to the second dary characters and ending, holy shit!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 12, 2012)

I loved the ending.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 12, 2012)

alien-verse and predator verse only jive in non canon side worlds.  prometheus contradicts or conflicts with  everything that isn't the first alien movie

i liked this movie enough that ima buy the blu ray.  ffs all my blu rays are avp or predator 

also, did the hobbit trailer seem ho - hum to anyone?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 12, 2012)

Predators Hunt Aliens that is cannon.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 12, 2012)

> actually when you think about it The entire plot of Prometheus is AVP with out the P


Actually the entire plot of Prometheus is just the A.  It's a copy of the Alien, down right to the trailer, which mimics original Alien trailer and even uses the same sound effect for HOOOORN.

Ridley was going for sort of a remake/reboot here, rather than a prequel.

Why it has to be this stupid I don't know.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 12, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Predators Hunt Aliens that is cannon.



that's from predators 2, which prometheus conflicts with. the aliens weren't born until prometheus occurs. there's no way, according to alien cannon, that predators hunted aliens until prometheus occurs.  

unless the black goo comes from aliens, and that's possible since the engineers seemed to know what a full grown alien looks like...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 12, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Actually the entire plot of Prometheus is just the A.  It's a copy of the Alien, down right to the trailer, which mimics original Alien trailer and even uses the same sound effect for HOOOORN.
> 
> Ridley was going for sort of a remake/reboot here, rather than a prequel.
> 
> Why it has to be this stupid I don't know.



Yeah but ive watch AVP a bunch of times , and Promethus hit all the same notes

Clues to a Ancient civilization, found in a bunch of different ancient ruins

a Rich man named weyland concerned with his mortality puts together a science team to go find this civilization. which is located in a desolate location, underground.

on the team is the female main character. 

The nerdy scientist character tries to make sense with gruff bully character, they later die together.

shit starts to go down, the guy named weyland meets a humanoid alien who he promptly gets killed by.

After cleaver killing the big bad monster of the movie the main character wanders off into the unknown her fate left uncertain, while a humanoid alien had a xenomorph hybrid pop out its chest at the very end.

mother fuckers!


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 12, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> prometheus contradicts or conflicts with  everything that isn't the first alien movie



I don't see how it conflicts with Aliens


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 12, 2012)

there's differences zen-aku, and they are great enough that this is not a copy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 12, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> there's differences zen-aku, and they are great enough that this is not a copy.



their are enough simmilarites to be mad/Dissapointed


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 12, 2012)

in avp, the corporation finds architecture that is the rosetta stone of all ancient architecture.  

in prometheus the scientists find "starmaps" left by visitors to our planet that visited ancient civilizations


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2012)

Now you all are just looking for things to hate the movie about, lol move on.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 12, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> It was established in predator 2 , that  Yautja [Predators] Hunt Xenomorphs [Aliens] the movie took place during the 80's, yet Prometheus says that the Xenomorphs don't come about till when ever it takes place in the future.



Can I get some proof over here




NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> that's from predators 2, which prometheus conflicts with. the aliens weren't born until prometheus occurs. there's no way, according to alien cannon, that predators hunted aliens until prometheus occurs.
> 
> unless the black goo comes from aliens, and that's possible since the engineers seemed to know what a full grown alien looks like...



Sorry bruv please explain to me why Alien/AVP and Prometheus contradict each other?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2012)

Prometheus begins in 2080-something, I think. But xenomorphs as we know them weren't around until long after that, as they evolve from what we saw at the end. 

Predator 2 and AVP suggests they've been around for a loooong time. 

It is possible though that the xenomorphs were a different kind of creature than what we saw in the movie though.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 12, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Prometheus begins in 2080-something, I think. But xenomorphs as we know them weren't around until long after that, as they evolve from what we saw at the end.
> 
> Predator 2 and AVP suggests they've been around for a loooong time.
> 
> It is possible though that the xenomorphs were a different kind of creature than what we saw in the movie though.



Remember the Xenomorph image on the wall in the black goo room? The Engineers were well aware of how they look and that the black goo's final product is them. The Engineers' base was there since ancient times for us humans as seem from the cave drawings on Earth, so the Xenomorphs existed for a loooong time indeed 

P.S. Not that I'm saying AvP movies count because they don't


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 12, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Remember the Xenomorph image on the wall in the black goo room? The Engineers were well aware of how they look and that the black goo's final product is them. The Engineers' base was there since ancient times for us humans as seem from the cave drawings on Earth, so the Xenomorphs existed for a loooong time indeed
> 
> P.S. Not that I'm saying AvP movies count because they don't



Even if AVP doesn't count Predator 2and Predators do.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 12, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Even if AVP doesn't count Predator 2and Predators do.



Even if they do that doesn't change anything, didn't you read my post? The Xenomorphs existed before we created civilization


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 12, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Even if they do that doesn't change anything, didn't you read my post? The Xenomorphs existed before we created civilization



maybe in some from they did, but the implication that the xenomorphs as we know them only came about from the crazy circumstances in Prometheus


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 12, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> maybe some from did, but the implication that the xenomorphs as we know them only came about from the crazy circumstances in Prometheus



They didn't but the black goo's final product is ALWAYS a Xenomorph!


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 12, 2012)

@Zen-aku - You still haven't given the proof  



MartialHorror said:


> Prometheus begins in 2080-something, I think. But xenomorphs as we know them weren't around until long after that, as they evolve from what we saw at the end.
> 
> Predator 2 and AVP suggests they've been around for a loooong time.
> 
> It is possible though that the xenomorphs were a different kind of creature than what we saw in the movie though.




*Spoiler*: _My Thoughts_ 



The reason the creatures(not the engineers) were different to those in the alien series was because they(prometheus creatures) were the original design of the engineers wheras the creatures in the alien film have had 2,000 years of mutations, various hosts and adapting.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 12, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> They didn't but the black goo's final product is ALWAYS a Xenomorph!



maybe, maybe.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 12, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> maybe, maybe.



How else would you explain the Xenomorph on the wall?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 12, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Even if they do that doesn't change anything, didn't you read my post? The Xenomorphs existed before we created civilization



What makes you think that?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 12, 2012)

Artful Lurker said:


> What makes you think that?



Read this please:



Swarmy said:


> Remember the Xenomorph image on the wall in the black goo room? The Engineers were well aware of how they look and that the black goo's final product is them. The Engineers' base was there since *ancient times for us humans as seem from the cave drawings on Earth*, so the Xenomorphs existed for a loooong time indeed


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 12, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Read this please:



 Didn't see no alien paintings


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 12, 2012)

Artful Lurker said:


> Didn't see no alien paintings



It was even shown in the trailer, it was on the wall of the same room where the goo was, it had some green crystal thing infront of it.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 12, 2012)

You talking about this?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 12, 2012)

Artful Lurker said:


> You talking about this?



Yes but you can see it better in the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2012)

> Remember the Xenomorph image on the wall in the black goo room? The Engineers were well aware of how they look and that the black goo's final product is them. The Engineers' base was there since ancient times for us humans as seem from the cave drawings on Earth, so the Xenomorphs existed for a loooong time indeed
> 
> P.S. Not that I'm saying AvP movies count because they don't



This is actually a good point. But why put so much emphasis on that creature in the end?

I guess it's possible that they just plan on a sequel, where the new threat is this new creature. It's possible that the creatures created from the black goo were actually designed after the xenomorphs and are in fact, stronger.

Since lets face it, the face hugger in "Alien" is nowhere near as threatening as the one in "Prometheus". 

It's just part of the films confusion. I do think that trying to fit in "Predator 2" and "Predators" in the continuity is kinda pointless though. Ridley Scott probably wasn't even thinking about them (or the first film) when designing his continuity.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 12, 2012)

there was also that giant green crystal chunk that no one investigated


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 12, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Even if they do that doesn't change anything, didn't you read my post? The Xenomorphs existed before we created civilization



there's no indication the xenomorphs were around b4 humans, only that the engineers called us to that location several times throughout the course of humanity.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 13, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> there's no indication the xenomorphs were around b4 humans, only that the engineers called us to that location several times throughout the course of humanity.



what were they running from, and I know for a fact the black goo has something to do with the Xenomorphs, looks at those worms that were mutated, they had acid for blood


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2012)

the green crystal has no clues that i know of yet....

the reason i said what i did is cause the engineers made several "invitations" to humans throughout human history, but there's no clue about when they put the xenomorphs there.  maybe there was marshmallows and candy in that moon until like the engineers 3rd visit to humans, and they figured they hate us and changed the candy to deadly bugs and monsters.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 13, 2012)

there may have been different factions with the Engineers Race, one group may of been opposed to us being created and they felt like wiping us out, the main thing that puzzled me was, WTF they were running scared shitless from


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> there may have been different factions with the Engineers Race, one group may of been opposed to us being created and they felt like wiping us out, the main thing that puzzled me was, WTF they were running scared shitless from



They looked into the future and saw the AVP movies.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 13, 2012)

Since when Predator 2 is a canon for Alien franchise?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2012)

it's not, aliens franchise itself never minded predators


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 13, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> They looked into the future and saw the AVP movies.



ooo I see what you did there


----------



## Mijuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Artful Lurker said:


> Didn't see no alien paintings



I GOT WHAT YA NEED!


You guys *MAY NOT* have seen these before! 

Also note the original Giger 77 designs compared with the murals from the NEW movie, as well as the goddess comparison and The Eye of Providence with Giger's original design. *ALSO COMPARE IT TO THE SHIP* in the new film and tell me if you think the shape/motif is similar, and whether you think it is meant to launch biological weapons from the center holes/cannons. ALSO notice it is asymetrical, which would account for hands and feet.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 13, 2012)

The cannon pictures don't really seem that xmorph like


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2012)

that artwork is crazy. there's alot of details that haven't been sorted out by us viewers yet, imo


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 13, 2012)

Facehugger!!! Was this in the one shown in the movie???


----------



## Mijuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Facehugger!!! Was this in the one shown in the movie???




The mural was featured in the film, but hard to see because it was dark. It features FACEHUGGERS: and not just any facehuggers, but HR Gigers *ORIGINAL* DESIGNS not even feaured in the first Alien Film.

Whether that means something, or was simply an homage is not clear.

The ones featured in the fil were different so you have 3 versions.

1. Giger Original Huggers and Mural Huggers
2. Prometheus worms, people call them "Hammerpedes" on the internet.
3. Alien film facehuggers


----------



## Mijuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Also it should be noted the Xenomorphs we see in later film are weaker in some ways, the Facehugger/nymph forms couldnt regenerate their heads in basically 3 seconds.

So they, spawning from the end version shown in the film may have been "wild" and not perfected in laboratory. They did have the acid blood though.

Some people theorize the black goo may be some kind of viral form.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 13, 2012)

Regenerate their heads.... where did you learn all this from?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2012)

so these designs, rather than being necessarry, could just be a running motif in prometheus, cause otherwise why would the ship look like that.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Regenerate their heads.... where did you learn all this from?



hmmm, didn't one of the mutated worms get it's head cut off, and then it grew back, or is that my imagination


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 13, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Facehugger!!! Was this in the one shown in the movie???



there was a prototype version that was removed from Shaw, it grew and it impregnated the Enginer


----------



## Mijuu (Jun 13, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> hmmm, didn't one of the mutated worms get it's head cut off, and then it grew back, or is that my imagination



NO. It happened dude. It got cut off and regrew in a few seconds after spraying acid blood.

D=



The Soldier said:


> there was a prototype version that was removed from Shaw, it grew and it impregnated the Enginer




WELL that was different. See, Holloway got black gooed which altered his DNA, which then impregnated Shaw when they had sex. So it wasnt a traditional hugger, and we know from the alien films that there is horizontal gene transfer, so they take on some characteristics of their host.

So it was

1 part human (Holloway)/???
1 Part Shaw
For some reason, I am not sure that the Xenomorph/proto-weapon was ever meant to work that way. It may have been unexpected.
*ALSO*: David David David..........I DO NOT TRUST HIS ROBO ASS AT ALL.

From what he did to Holloway, he showed a curiosity matched with a lack of morals. Plus, he was the only one who could understand the alien language and cuneform script. 
1. Weyland wanted to ask one thing "Tell him why we came"
2. Shaw wanted to ask another "why did you make us?"
3. *MAYBE DAVID ASKED HIS OWN QUESTION*! He could have said anything, and no one else would know. *Maybe * them suddenly wanting to destroy us was based on what David said..

*ALSO*:
THE FILM that David was watching in the begining....significant....
LAWL at this picture, a link, and then a post I found on another forum.
http://news.yahoo.com/prometheus-uses-lawrence-arabia-explore-one-paranoid-androids-150200665.html

EDIT:


> He chose to try and understand his creator and his creator's fellows. But he never understood them, his thought processes were too logical.
> 
> In some ways, David represents the result of creating life that can't feel. I believe he logically assumed that seeing his creator/father die, might give him a better understanding of how to feel. But it didn't.
> 
> ...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2012)

david poisoned holloway under orders from weyland, imo.  i think david did everything weyland told him, even ask the engineer in his language to give weyland eternal life.

but prometheus has alot of mysteries:
  did the engineer hate the robot?  did he hate humans, or just the humans that were there? what did david ask, and was it the right language (it probably was, cause david demonstrated many times that he could operate the engineers tech)?  

there's so many questions that's it's hard to draw conclusions on the movie.  and i think that's a good thing.  kind of reminds me of 12 monkeys, since the audience, if they paid attention, couldn't tell what was or wasn't real.


----------



## Mijuu (Jun 13, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> david poisoned holloway under orders from weyland, imo.  i think david did everything weyland told him, even ask the engineer in his language to give weyland eternal life.
> 
> but prometheus has alot of mysteries:
> did the engineer hate the robot?  did he hate humans, or just the humans that were there? what did david ask, and was it the right language (it probably was, cause david demonstrated many times that he could operate the engineers tech)?




Well in order to poison him under weylands orders, that would requite him to know it WAS "poison". Now, he can read the Alien language, which does imply that he should have been able to read any text where it appeared....

...which makes me desperately wonder what the writings they found said. Did it just say a big fat "BIOWEAPON STORAGE ROOM" next to it, or what? 


Also 

1. What was the significance of "The Face"?
It does not really seem to be an individual, but rather a slightly generic, idealization of the Engineers.
2. No connection to "The Modern Prometheus" also titled "FRANKENSTEIN" by Mary Shelley?


----------



## Mijuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Mostly unrelated but:



I want one of these dam buttons, except it should do the Prometheus Trailer sfx.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2012)

well, the modern prometheus was frankenstein, ridley scott is alluding to david being the future "modern prometheus", and us humans being the prometheus of the past.  then the title is prometheus because it's about all prometheii. kind of like a dream in a dream in a dream....

that's me being clever


----------



## Mijuu (Jun 13, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> well, the modern prometheus was frankenstein, ridley scott is alluding to david being the future "modern prometheus", and us humans being the prometheus of the past.  then the title is prometheus because it's about all prometheii. kind of like a dream in a dream in a dream....
> 
> that's me being clever



* The "Engineers" left the human race to fend for itself, and then attempts to exterminate it. 

* Peter Weyland built the most powerful corporation on Earth, and his daughter Vickers worked hard to be worthy of inheriting it, only for Weyland to seek immortality via the Engineers instead. 

* Shaw discovers that she's pregnant with an alien fetus, and immediately has the autodoc cut it out of her and attempts to kill it.

* Frankenstein abandons his creation as well and does not accept it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2012)

Mijuu said:


> *Spoiler*: __



looking at that image, u can see that the shaw is the person that is bent over , the pyramid shows the order of things occuring from top to bottom, for the xenomorph to be born.  shaw gives birth to the face hugger embryo. that s why the face hugger didn't die, the shell protected it.  the facehugger attacked the engineer, and gave birth to the xenomorph at the bottom.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2012)

It was in that interview

Weyland: "Well...how would the blood substance work on a human?"

David (to Holloway): "Would you be willing to answer some questions?"
Holloway: "Anything and everything"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 14, 2012)

Cameron gonna reveal that Avatar was a prequel to Prometheus.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 14, 2012)

This thread was the last thing I read before I went to sleep.

I had a dream Queen Alien stripped the xenomorphs of an exoskeleton and ate them with her tail.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2012)

FOR REAL? that shit cray.  

i think prometheus contradict alien 2 even.  there is no queen alien


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

Damon Lindelof has been getting buttfucked by everyone on Twitter for about a week straight. :rofl


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2012)

well i don't know who's getting so up in arms.  i know many of the themes of prometheus will fly over the head of the mainstream audience, so ...ridley scott didn't make a summer block buster, that's what alien fans were happy about in the build up hype


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2012)

His IMDB board is filled with hate towards him

He really should be more careful with his writing, plot holes galore, the same thing happened with Star Trek.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> well i don't know who's getting so up in arms.  i know many of the themes of prometheus will fly over the head of the mainstream audience, so ...ridley scott didn't make a summer block buster, that's what alien fans were happy about in the build up hype



I can assure with the collective writing of two hacks like Spaithis and Lindelof, nothing was going over the audience's head. :rofl It's just a really bad movie, thanks in large part to its HORRIBLE script.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 14, 2012)

There are no themes in Prometheus that can fly even over a head of an infant. With a writer from Lost they are assured that.
In fact, when you're beating audience with it, it's hard to let it fly over somebody.

Ridley Scott *did* made just an empty summer blockbuster, that's what everyone are disappointed with.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey atleast the birth scene was awesome.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Hey atleast the birth scene was awesome.



Happened too quickly, IMO. But yeah, that was easily the best part of the movie; that, and the awakening of the last engineer; I'm a sucker for cyber-horror visuals.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2012)

ok, riddle me this u geniuses of film:  why was vickers in possesion of a medical surgery robot that can only do surgery on men?  let me guess, pis?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

Are you trying to imply that that was some riveting subplot worthy of its own discussion? Good fucking grief kid, how old are you, 11?

Here you go: 

go read that and just shut the fuck up. You're not gonna be able to refute a single point I made in that thread, not one. I totally destroyed this film and rightfully so. Maybe next time Scott will actually hire a screenwriter that actually knows how to write a competent screenplay.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Are you trying to imply that that was some riveting subplot worthy of its own discussion? Good fucking grief kid, how old are you, 11?
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> go read that and just shut the fuck up. You're not gonna be able to refute a single point I made in that thread, not one. I totally destroyed this film and rightfully so. Maybe next time Scott will actually hire a screenwriter that actually knows how to write a competent screenplay.



you didn't answer the question and ur a hostile whiner.  it's worthy of discussion bc i'm discussing it, if u don't want to just keep pretending u know it all and keep quiet.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 14, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> ok, riddle me this u geniuses of film:  why was vickers in possesion of a medical surgery robot that can only do surgery on men?  let me guess, pis?



she was a dyke. why do you think the black guy never bragged about fucking her?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> she was a dyke. why do you think the black guy never bragged about fucking her?



but she invited him to bone, and he went. imo that answers 2 questions: 1- she's a human ; 2 - she's a functional woman

she might have been a hermaphrodite...or a tranny...but that's off the wall, the choice of a beatiful woman like theron to play a tranny would be the directors flat out lying to the audience.  i don't buy it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't know why people look so deep into this.

Elba's questioning if she was a robot was banter, nothing more.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> you didn't answer the question and ur a hostile whiner.  it's worthy of discussion bc i'm discussing it, if u don't want to just keep pretending u know it all and keep quiet.



Shaw was able to manually override its functions, so it's a moot point altogether. 

I can't believe this knob is trying to use a gender-based med system as a citation for a riveting plot. :rofl Is that the best you got? Come on, do a paragraph-by-paragraph rebuttal on the write-up I did for this film. I guarantee you that you will end up being Al Capowned.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 14, 2012)

its a dyke.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't do it, Simpson. Hell hath no fury like Tetra in Al Capown mode.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

If Vickers was a robot, then she must've received the dumbest AI imaginable to be running in a straight line as a huge spacecraft comes crashing down on top of her. 

This movie is just so SO bad.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't know why people look so deep into this.
> 
> Elba's questioning if she was a robot was banter, nothing more.



but u know that can't be just banter.  fully humanoid androids exist in that future. alien franchise has always fooled with the audience about who is and isn't human, the writers knew this question especially mattered with vickers cause she was weyland staff and sort of looked robotic (btw, didn't her and david look like brother/sister?).  it's not just filler dialogue.



TetraVaal said:


> Shaw was able to manually override its functions, so it's a moot point altogether.
> 
> I can't believe this knob is trying to use a gender-based med system as a citation for a riveting plot. :rofl Is that the best you got? Come on, do a paragraph-by-paragraph rebuttal on the write-up I did for this film. I guarantee you that you will end up being Al Capowned.



not a moot point, if she could have performed an c-section the plot would have been smoother, but instead this big question arose as to why the female captain has a male surgery machine arose.

maybe it was  default setting? 
cmon



Violent By Design said:


> its a dyke.



theres more proof of many other things than her being a dyke


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

So, Vickers had a dick then?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Don't do it, Simpson. Hell hath no fury like Tetra in Al Capown mode.



if tetra can explain it to me, i'll believe him.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> if tetra can explain it to me, i'll believe him.



I explained everything I needed to in my write-up. I'm challenging you to a rebuttal since you obviously enjoyed the film, even with its incredibly shallow narrative, yet I'm betting you balk.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah i don't do tldr  , but if u can't answer the question that's cool


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

What question? Something as insignificant as a med system designed for a male? Who cares about that when there are FAR BIGGER questions this film raises, yet stumbles over its own two feet whenever it's pressed to answer those questions? I couldn't give a darn less about ANY med system for that matter. I'm more fixated on why two shitty screenwriters decided to take O'Bannon's original ideas and concepts and reduce them to predictable pseudo-religious symbolism from one aspect, and then corporate greed for an extension of life from the other.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2012)

come to think of it, we saw vickers nearly naked in the beginning of the movie, i doubt she's  got any man parts.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 14, 2012)

maybe, just maybe it was for her dad.....


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2012)

Amuro said:


> maybe, just maybe it was for her dad.....



true but she didn't know her dad was alive or present on the ship.  i don't know if she took off from earth with a med machine that would have been useless to her in her escape pod.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2012)

Um.           Yes she did.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> true but she didn't know her dad was alive or present on the ship.  i don't know if she took off from earth with a med machine that would have been useless to her in her escape pod.



That's a fault on the screenplay.

In the original draft, it was supposed to be a secret mercenary group aboard the ship as opposed to Weyland himself. That would've been a much better plot-twist. It would've spared us of seeing Guy Pearce in that horrible prosthetics/makeup.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Um.           Yes she did.



where does it say she knew he was on the ship the whole time?  i'm pretty sure only david knew and she figured it out later.

think about it, vickers confessed she wants her dads reign to end so she can be in charge. she hates him.  she wouldn't bring him so he can figure out a way to extend his reign.  anything she can control for him to die, including a surgery machine, she would try to make it work against him.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2012)

He's in charge, she didn't get to decide if he boarded or not. And we see her talk to David about a discussion he had with Weyland.

"He said try harder."


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> He's in charge, she didn't get to decide if he boarded or not. And we see her talk to David about a discussion he had with Weyland.
> 
> "He said try harder."



i thought the "try harder " was in reference to her threating david with violence for answers, which is useless. are u sure about that?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2012)

She asked "What did *he* say", and David eventually gave up and told her that Weyland said for her to "try harder".


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2012)

why would david give up? he's a robot, her threats are meaningless


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't know, I didn't write the script.


----------



## Jena (Jun 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't know, I didn't write the script.



You liar you told me you did omfg


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry. But you had to learn the truth eventually.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2012)

either way, i don't think anybody but david knew weyland was alive and on the ship.  the machine could still have been meant for weyland though, and vickers just didn't know it was only set to male anatomy, since weyland shows up a few minutes later..


----------



## Jena (Jun 14, 2012)

Vickers knew that Weyland was on the ship.

1. What stunna said. After David talked to Weyland Vickers asks David what he (meaning Weyland) said. David replies with, "He said to try harder." If the "he" was David, why would David randomly start speaking in the third person?

2. At the beginning Shaw and her fiance suspected that there was something Vickers was not telling them about the true purpose of their mission.

3. Vickers did not react with surprise when Weyland emerged from sleep.

4. When Vickers and Weyland talk, Weyland says that Vickers _followed him_ on the mission.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2012)

I didn't know anybody thought that Vickers DID NOT know Weyland was on the ship?  It was practically spelled out for us


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2012)

Jena said:


> Vickers knew that Weyland was on the ship.
> 
> 1. What stunna said. After David talked to Weyland Vickers asks David what he (meaning Weyland) said. David replies with, "He said to try harder." If the "he" was David, why would David randomly start speaking in the third person?
> 
> ...



u make a good case, congratulations on having such a skill, unlike "herp derp I'm smart and ur stupid" up there


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2012)

lol embarrassment


----------



## Amuro (Jun 14, 2012)

it's no wonder you're having problems understanding the film if you can't follow shit like Vickers knowing he was on the ship.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2012)

Mider T said:


> lol embarrassment





Amuro said:


> it's no wonder you're having problems understanding the film if you can't follow shit like Vickers knowing he was on the ship.



i know shit, i 'm smart not stupid, herp derp


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2012)

Never called you stupid, that neg screams insecurity though


----------



## Amuro (Jun 14, 2012)

pretty sure i never called you stupid either even though it's quite clear you are.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2012)

jeez christ, talking about how much u know about prometheus, go write a book


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2012)

Nobody's saying that at all, you do have the most posts in this thread though.  More than double of the next leader.  Just admit you didn't know

Anyway, this project Prometheus site is badass, can't wait for the DVD with translation of David's words towards the Engineer.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

This movie was really terrible.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks, we didn't know you felt that way already.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

This movie was really terrible.


----------



## Mr Bear (Jun 14, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> This movie was really terrible.



Why do you think that?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2012)

oh          lawd


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

Mr Bear said:


> Why do you think that?





My thread was locked because a certain user started their menstruation cycle after I repeatedly slapped them upside the head, to the point that they went and snitched on me to the mods.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, that's exactly what happened.  And you're not obviously not upset after it happened days ago.


----------



## Mr Bear (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh. lol

I liked the movie a lot. I've never been a big fan of the Alien movies before but this was awesome.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what happened.  And you're not obviously not upset after it happened days ago.



I would reply more elaborately to this post, but I'm afraid your mangina might get sensitive to the point that you go and cry to a mod again.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 14, 2012)

so why do you hate this movie?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 15, 2012)

Alright kids, so I just went to the premiere on my country.

First half of the movie was amazing, then the other half was super forced and mediocre.
It lacked a lot of human instincts like running away and stuff like that, it had something for the bloody tentacles as well. I also tough that the last tentacle creature was quite overdone.

I also think that it lacked Gigier.


Also isn't the space Jokey supposed to have died in the fking shooting pod rather than in the escape pod?

During half the movie the people forgot about their objective and it became into a weird clusterfuck.

I would like half of my money refunded please, if I ever see Ridley scott that's what Ill tell him.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 15, 2012)

I enjoyed the movie, then of course I hardly ever see good sci fi that isn't on syfi channel


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 15, 2012)

syfy channel has the worst movies, u should edit ur post


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 15, 2012)

there was more than one shark alien, there was a pile of engineer's bodys with their chest burst.  i think the mutated worms probably burst thru that scientists chest later, we just didn't know about it.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 15, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> there was more than one shark alien, there was a pile of engineer's bodys with their chest burst.  i think the mutated worms probably burst thru that scientists chest later, we just didn't know about it.



there were holes in there helmets also


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 15, 2012)

They had been ''intoxicated''? but never the less this movie blowed. Why the fck would you hire a writer from lost? Fking screenplay sucked. After half the movie this turned into another ''Alien fanservice'' movie.



Artful Lurker said:


> Why is that?



AVP it's just a crossover that is loosely ''VERY LOOSELY'' based on a videogame.


Artful Lurker said:


> Why is that?
> Yh the UK love it


And they hated Avatar 
maybe Avatar's story was simple but at least it was clear and solid and the visuals where gorgeous and a visual banquet.

This movie was bleaargh.


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Jun 15, 2012)

I just saw the movie yesterday and to be honest I was quite satisfied with it.
I'm not really a fan of the Alien francise (though I saw every movie), and my knowladge of them is a little rusty but as far as I can remember there weren't many (if any) retcon in the movie.
The actors were quite alright and I know it's cliche but I think Fassbender was great. The characters on the otherhand had too few development, it felt like the movie should have lasted at least a half an hour longer.
There were some things I did not quite get, but hopefully the sequel if there will be will answer them.
Oh and BTW I know it's kinda wierd but I lol'd hard when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shaw put's Davids head in the suitcase and asks if he minds


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 15, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> They had been ''intoxicated''? but never the less this movie blowed. Why the fck would you hire a writer from lost? Fking screenplay sucked. After half the movie this turned into another ''Alien fanservice'' movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude avatar was awesome


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 15, 2012)

*Here are some hilariously entertaining quotes from Ridley Scott.*



> On the opening scene:
> 
> “…[the] sequence at the beginning of the film that is fundamentally creation. It’s a donation, in the sense that the weight and the construction of the DNA of those aliens is way beyond what we can possibly imagine”
> 
> ...



We crucified SPACE JESUS!   

This might be the worst movie of all time when it's all said and done.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2012)

$51.3 million says otherwise.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 15, 2012)

Mider T said:


> $51.3 million says otherwise.



Oh God, you're one of those morons.

A film's quality is not dictated by its box office revenue, you misguided fool.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

Scott is has lost it completely.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 15, 2012)

I wish they had the balls not to scrap space jesus it would've been glorious.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Scott is has lost it completely.



Right.



Amuro said:


> I wish they had the balls not to scrap space jesus it would've been glorious.



This whole film is starting to reek of a REALLY bad scientology concept. 

Can you imagine how bad this film is going to age? Can you imagine the punchlines people are going to use three to four years from now at this film's expense? Man, I can't believe Scott ever agreed to direct such an awful screenplay.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Oh God, you're one of those morons.
> 
> A film's quality is not dictated by its box office revenue, you misguided fool.



I knew you were going to say that.  So I'll say I doubt the WORST MOVIE EBEERRRR would make anywhere near $51.3 million.  Stop overreacting.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2012)

You get used to Tetra's hyperboles.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 15, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I knew you were going to say that.  So I'll say I doubt the WORST MOVIE EBEERRRR would make anywhere near $51.3 million.  Stop overreacting.



All three of the Transformers movies are arguably the WORST blockbusters to grace our presence since 'Batman & Robin' or 'Speed II', yet they've gone on to gross BILLIONS of dollars, which 'Prometheus' won't even come close to sniffing. Besides, take a look at modern society--hell, take a look at yourself, you're one of the people contributing to the death of good cinema--and try to tell me with a straight face that 'Prometheus' is even REMOTELY good.

Outside of the film's art design, and its direction in spaces, the collective film is an absolute MESS. It's without a doubt one of Scott's worst.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> All three of the Transformers movies are arguably the WORST blockbusters to grace our presence since 'Batman & Robin' or 'Speed II', yet they've gone on to gross BILLIONS of dollars, which 'Prometheus' won't even come close to sniffing. Besides, take a look at modern society--hell, take a look at yourself, you're one of the people contributing to the death of good cinema--and try to tell me with a straight face that 'Prometheus' is even REMOTELY good.
> 
> Outside of the film's art design, and its direction in spaces, the collective film is an absolute MESS. It's without a doubt one of Scott's worst.



What the heck are you talking about?  Where did you get B&R or Speed II grossing anywhere close to billions of dollars?  
Transformers movies are entertaining, what they're meant to be.  Michael Bay knows what base he's appealing to when he casts the actors.

Movies are meant to be entertaining, Prometheus was.  Dunno where you're getting this WORST MOVIE EBBEERR shit.  Stop overreacting.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 15, 2012)

RIDLEY SCOTT RAPED MY MOM AND FORCED ME TO WATCH PROMETHEUS

THEN HE MADE ME BITCH ABOUT IT


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 15, 2012)

Mider T said:


> What the heck are you talking about?  Where did you get B&R or Speed II grossing anywhere close to billions of dollars?
> Transformers movies are entertaining, what they're meant to be.  Michael Bay knows what base he's appealing to when he casts the actors.
> 
> Movies are meant to be entertaining, Prometheus was.  Dunno where you're getting this WORST MOVIE EBBEERR shit.  Stop overreacting.



I said the TRANSFORMERS movies grossed BILLIONS of DOLLARS, but the entire trilogy is as collectively awful as other blockbuster films like 'Speed II' and 'Batman & Robin'; it's called an analogy, you vapid, anti-intellectual. Good fucking God, go back to school and get a proper education you remedial halfwit.

Bay's films are not entertaining in the least. They're a cutlery assault on the human brain and only people who are as equally fucking stupid as he is will enjoy the dreck he churns out.

'Prometheus' may not LITERALLY be the worst movie ever, but it's certainly one of the worst films of the summer. It's certainly one of Scott's worsts, which is saying something, considering how bad some of his recent films have been. In fact, this is probably his worst film since 'A Good Year.'

If all you're going to do is sit there and revert to kiddie tactics like "MOVIE ARE DA ENTERTAINING DURR" counterarguments, you're better off just shutting the fuck up and removing yourself from this thread. Otherwise, I'm just gonna keep punking you to the point that you have to go and cry to a mod again, you snitch.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I said the TRANSFORMERS movies grossed BILLIONS of DOLLARS, but the entire trilogy is as collectively awful as other blockbuster films like 'Speed II' and 'Batman & Robin'; it's called an analogy, you vapid, anti-intellectual. Good fucking God, go back to school and get a proper education you remedial halfwit.
> 
> Bay's films are not entertaining in the least. They're a cutlery assault on the human brain and only people who are as equally fucking stupid as he is will enjoy the dreck he churns out.
> 
> ...



I dunno what to tell you if you went into Transformers expecting Leon.  The movies entertained millions of people, including real movie critics.  It's not healthy to be sitting in the back of the theater with your arms cross, perpetual frown, and head down in your shoulders while everyone else is having a good time.
Again overreacting by comparing Transformers with B&R, that's just stupid.

Movies are meant for entertaining and when they've done that successfully, they're successful.  Deal with it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 15, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I dunno what to tell you if you went into Transformers expecting Leon.  The movies entertained millions of people, including real movie critics.  It's not healthy to be sitting in the back of the theater with your arms cross, perpetual frown, and head down in your shoulders while everyone else is having a good time.
> 
> Movies are meant for entertaining and when they've done that successfully, they're successful.  Deal with it.



 @ you thinking 'Leon' is some imaginative, highly-intellectual experience. Gee, it's no wonder why you have no problem shutting off your brain for stupid shit like 'Transformers', you don't even have a brain to begin with!

It's not about expecting a film that is not even comparative from a genre standpoint; it's the principle of putting together a blockbuster film which _doesn't_ insult its viewers intelligence. Again, to reiterate, do you know why so many people are entertained by Bay's insanely idiotic films? It's because the collective modern society is filled with some of the dumbest people to ever walk the earth.

Do you see the popularity with Twilight?

Do you see the popularity with Jersey Shore?

Do you see the popularity with Operation Repo?

Do you see the popularity with all so called "Reality TV" in this modern era of television?

Yeah, try and act like my words don't have merit to them now, you uninformed clown.

Films are meant to be an extension of art; a form of creativity; and ambitious medium in which the creators put forth their best effort to make something that is respected by those who KNOW art. Clearly, you (_and the millions of other stupid fucking mouth breathers walking the earth today_) aren't qualified to make such judgement... but I am. I know my stuff. There's not a single argument you can put forth to discredit what I'm saying, I guarantee it.

You better come harder with your next response, or else I'm just gonna keep serving up your stupid ass rebuttals right back to ya.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2012)

Ignoring the flamebait, so what says you about the real movie critics out there that enjoyed the film?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 15, 2012)

Mider*underscore*T confirmed for a second Al Capowning.

This is what happens when you try to square up against a pro, people.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> *Clearly, you (and the millions of other stupid fucking mouth breathers walking the earth today) aren't qualified to make such judgement... but I am. I know my stuff.*



Not quoting to single you out

but this point (in all artistic mediums) has always fascinated me because well what makes one qualified?  Is there an objective basis and if so who is given the right to make that call.  

Again this isn't to single you out since I've seen people always use this and it always feel like a cop out to some degree because the mindset usually is 'hey fuck you I know what I'm talking about cause I know what I'm talking about and you don't"


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Mider*underscore*T confirmed for a second Al Capowning.
> 
> This is what happens when you try to square up against a pro, people.



You're the one who didn't answer the question.  For all your comical, cartoonish antics and ape-like cconduct you aren't as smart as you try to make yourself seem.  And after this debacle, have no merit as a movie critic.


----------



## Spartacus (Jun 15, 2012)

It's called elitism


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 15, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Not quoting to single you out
> 
> but this point (in all artistic mediums) has always fascinated me because well what makes one qualified?  Is there an objective basis and if so who is given the right to make that call.
> 
> Again this isn't to single you out since I've seen people always use this and it always feel like a cop out to some degree because the mindset usually is 'hey fuck you I know what I'm talking about cause I know what I'm talking about and you don't"



It's a criteria that goes well above some degree printed on a piece of paper. It's not something that is easy to explain, it's like you have to be genetically-embedded with it.

For instance, take a look at guys like Arthur C. Clarke, Robert A. Heinlein, Joe Haldeman, Fritz Lang, Fred M. Wilcox, Robert Wise, Mamoru Oshii, Katsuhiro Otomo etc.

When it comes to the science fiction genre, for any medium, these guys are among the top of the list as the most influential artists for the work that they divulge in. They didn't do it with some blogspot marketing. They didn't do it via CBS affiliate. They didn't do it with fallacies predicated on box office numbers or how many books they sold. They did it via their own imagination; their own intellect; their own desires to push their material far and above what had ever become before it, further plateauing it to a state which can't be eclipsed even in this modern era, where most artists have more cutting-edge tools at their expense to work with! It's just intuition--intuition to where you just KNOW when something is good and when something is not, although not AS cut-and-dry.



Mider T said:


> You're the one who didn't answer the question.  For all your comical, cartoonish antics and ape-like cconduct you aren't as smart as you try to make yourself seem.  And after this debacle, have no merit as a movie critic.



I've answered any question thrown my way. It's not my fault your comprehension skills leave a lot to be desired.

Also, I'm not trying to be a film critic, you erroneously speaking fool. Good grief, get a new shtick already.


----------



## Spartacus (Jun 15, 2012)

You seem to have an inability to accept that the human state needs its baser needs satisfied as well.
It's all well and good to enjoy and get enriched by high cultural stuff, like Katsuhiro Otomo's Akira, the work of Akira Kurosawa and even Shakespeare, as well as other brilliant writers of poetry and litterature, Isaac Asimov's Foundation series also comes to mind, which I had the joyful experience of reading many years ago (a reread may be in order). But I digress. We could spew forth an endless stream of names and works in all forms of media, wihout it meaning jack shit.

My point exactly is, we, as humans, are able to enjoy a wide breadth of media, everything from Transformers to 2001: A space odyssey.

Simply that, take the media for what it is, not what you want it to be. Accept that the human state of enjoyment has many different layers, and none of them simple.

You're basicly trying to deny part of yourself, please get off the high horse.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 15, 2012)

ima go watch the movie again, so i can take in the rich deep story and epic visuals


----------



## tashtin (Jun 15, 2012)

Does the gif denote that you're eating a raw potato? Why would you eat a raw potato?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 15, 2012)

looks like a burger


----------



## tashtin (Jun 15, 2012)

^

Weirdest Burger I ever did see. There's no meat. The bun is too rounded and too brown. The lettuce looks like a frilly shirt.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 15, 2012)

It's a vegetarian burger


----------



## tashtin (Jun 15, 2012)

There's no such thing brah


----------



## Amuro (Jun 15, 2012)

tashtin said:


> ^
> 
> Weirdest Burger I ever did see. There's no meat. The bun is too rounded and too brown. The lettuce looks like a frilly shirt.



It's a wholemeal bun. Who cares if there's no meat? Bright likes to stay healthy while he's blowing up Zeek battleships.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2012)

Amuro with the clutch image to save the page


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 15, 2012)

Spartacus said:


> You seem to have an inability to accept that the human state needs its baser needs satisfied as well.
> It's all well and good to enjoy and get enriched by high cultural stuff, like Katsuhiro Otomo's Akira, the work of Akira Kurosawa and even Shakespeare, as well as other brilliant writers of poetry and litterature, Isaac Asimov's Foundation series also comes to mind, which I had the joyful experience of reading many years ago (a reread may be in order). But I digress. We could spew forth an endless stream of names and works in all forms of media, wihout it meaning jack shit.
> 
> My point exactly is, we, as humans, are able to enjoy a wide breadth of media, everything from Transformers to 2001: A space odyssey.
> ...



Oh, so because you like Asimov's works and other highbrow attempts at fiction, that should excuse the fact you enjoy tripe like 'Transformers'? Pfft, nope, doesn't happen like that. I have no respect for people that enjoy films from hacks like Michael Bay, Peter Berg, McG, and all the other cardboard cutout blockbuster directors that currently pollute the industry with their cinematic swine today. 

But hey, I loved your psychological assessment on how I "deny part of myself."  What exactly am I denying from myself, other that shitty movies and shitty screenplays? :rofl



NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> ima go watch the movie again, so i can take in the rich deep story and epic visuals



Yeah, the story is so deep that it manages to tell us we killed SPACE JESUS.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 16, 2012)

Tetra being an elitist dickhead?

Shocking


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 16, 2012)

the movie never said anybody killed space jesus, but the fact that jesus was crucified was a fact (i should say, accepted as fact by many).  the movie does state that engineers have visited our world many times throughout history, and for some strange reason some engineer has decided to end the experiment and destroy humans.


----------



## Spartacus (Jun 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Oh, so because you like Asimov's works and other highbrow attempts at fiction, that should excuse the fact you enjoy tripe like 'Transformers'? Pfft, nope, doesn't happen like that. I have no respect for people that enjoy films from hacks like Michael Bay, Peter Berg, McG, and all the other cardboard cutout blockbuster directors that currently pollute the industry with their cinematic swine today.
> 
> But hey, I loved your psychological assessment on how I "deny part of myself."  What exactly am I denying from myself, other that shitty movies and shitty screenplays? :rofll



I'm not 'excusing' that I like work like Transformers, as well as work like The Foundation series. I'm just stating that I am enjoying them, but on very different levels.

To use Transformers as an example, yes, it is immensely stupid, and offers no artful or meaningful contribution to movie media. But that does not mean that people that enjoy movies like that are stupid, which you seem to assume in your previous posts.

I could discuss on and on in a meaningless philosophical discussion about how people appreciate media, just to argue with one elitist. But I'll just end with this.

You need to be able to view things from different angles, and put yourself in another parties place before you judge them.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 16, 2012)

Spoiler Alert


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 16, 2012)

SPACE JESUS.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2012)

Promotheus had Lysa Tully

Alien 3 had Tywin Lannister


----------



## Amuro (Jun 16, 2012)

another character who added absolutely nothing to the film


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 16, 2012)

Who played Lysa Tully?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 16, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Who played Lysa Tully?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 16, 2012)

There were only 3 female characters on board Prometheus. The only thing I remembered about her was that she was the one that scanned the planet atmosphere and said it was breathable and she also helped Elizabeth with the Engineer head analysis before it exploded.


----------



## keiiya (Jun 16, 2012)

Just saw the movie and I have mixed feelings. The first half of the movie was fairly decent but the second half just lost its pace and got all chewed up. I was pretty disappointed at the end of the movie and after reading up on all the theories and symbolism, I think I like it even less. It kept alternating between being a fuzzy God/human existence story and a horror film without quite finding it's footing in either. It felt like it was trying too hard and I don't think it lived up to the legacy of the earlier Alien films (excluding Resurrection). For example in Alien, at least we knew what made the characters tick. The scientists here were getting paid trillion dollars but did the most illogically things.

I think the only things I liked were about the movie were Michael Fassbender and Idris Elba. And, Shaw reminded me of Ripley near the end which was a nice plus as well.

Oh and, I swear the only thing David was thinking to himself was throughout the movie was: "I?m going to touch EVERYTHING?. And, what was up with his strange fascination with Shaw?

I am sure someone else in this thread has always said the same stuff but these were just my first impressions.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2012)

The old guy is coming for TetraVaal.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 17, 2012)

Raiden said:


> The old guy is coming for TetraVaal.





SPACE JESUS.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 17, 2012)

any video clips


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2012)

Why are his hands bound?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 17, 2012)

Sequel is officially in the works.

The worst part of that news is how 'Prometheus 2' is set to only ask more questions, leading up to an eventual 'Prometheus 3' where everything will finally be answered.

Ugh, I hope this doesn't happen. This all sounds like it's going to accumulate into one enormous cinematic disaster by the time it's all said and done.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 17, 2012)

^

YESSSSSS


----------



## Jena (Jun 17, 2012)

If they actually work in the space Jesus thing, I can't wait for all the glorious butthurt and scandal it will produce. 

Fox News will probably explode.


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a feeling that Prometheus 2 will be even worse than the first one.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I have a feeling that Prometheus 2 will be even worse than the first one.



I think that's pretty obvious... especially if Linelof's stupid ass returns to write the screenplay.


----------



## martryn (Jun 17, 2012)

Even the Space Jesus idea has glaring plot holes, though.  Maybe even more so.  In all honesty, the more you think about the movie, the less things make sense.  There are so many questions that have gone unanswered, any sequels will likely feel like the later seasons of the television series Lost, in that we'll be given more questions, a few answers that barely make sense, and end up even more lost than before.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 17, 2012)

Space Jesus. 

What in the fuck was Scott thinking?


----------



## martryn (Jun 17, 2012)

And it's almost impossible to come up with that idea on your own after watching the movie once.  You'd have to watch it several times and look for all this bullshit symbolism, or have Scott leak it to the press and someone blog about it.

I'm not satisfied with this idea, and feel it's a cheap cop out.  Not to mention that it doesn't make all the other problems in the film make sense.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 17, 2012)

martryn said:


> And it's almost impossible to come up with that idea on your own after watching the movie once.  You'd have to watch it several times and look for all this bullshit symbolism, or have Scott leak it to the press and someone blog about it.
> 
> I'm not satisfied with this idea, and feel it's a cheap cop out.  Not to mention that it doesn't make all the other problems in the film make sense.



I was talking about this on IMDb last night.

The worst part about all this is, this is not the route that Dan O'Bannon would go if an 'Alien' prequel happened while he was alive. I guaran-damn-tee you that.

Unfortunately, there aren't any people on here who know who O'Bannon was. Whenever a film is extremely successful the director gets all the credit, yet when a film is bad, the screenwriter receives the sole blame. It's such an unfortunate fact that most saps on this board just don't understand the importance of O'Bannon's legacy.

I still can't wrap my head around the fact this his original concepts and ideas were reduced to something as trivial as pseudo-religious symbolism. WHAT. A. FUCKING. JOKE.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh, tell us more of O'Bannon's legacy, Tetra.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 17, 2012)

Why don't you go pester Rukia or something you sniveling little twerp.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2012)

But I wish to learn.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't care. You're fucking annoying. Go away.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh... alright then. Later.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 17, 2012)

What I cant really believe is... some people are calling it a master piece and giving it a 10 out of 10?

ARE YOU FKING KIDDIN ME?!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 17, 2012)

10/10 would imply it's one of the best movies ever.

Which it isn't.

However, that opening DNA scene on drugs = 11/10


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2012)

Tetra they don't give shit about any legacy, they'll remake Alien one day and piss more on the franchise. How I wish they'd just left it alone.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh God, an Alien remake.......


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2012)

I want to walk on water.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Oh God, an Alien remake.......


As long as it has a cameo from Space Jesus I'm game.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2012)

Maybe Space Jesus will fight the alien.....

Im still waiting for an actual Android Vs Alien fight though,


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm surprised that hasn't happened.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 17, 2012)

Androids lose due to acid blood.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2012)

It obviously loses.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2012)

Obviously, as even Ash (and upgrade from David) appeared to be weaker than a single alien (based off both of their fights with Parker). Would just be interesting to see an android actually step in to protect a human for once. 

Bishop and David were both caught off guard, so they don't count.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 17, 2012)

my least favorite part of the movie is how it can make people who have never created or accomplished a single thing in their lives criticize others for actually putting something decent together.  how shit is this movie


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2012)

Apparently, a giant pale dude + A f*cking squid equals this.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 18, 2012)

lol post more of those caption images. I am so sad it didnt turn out the way I was expecting it to be.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## The Soldier (Jun 18, 2012)

no more, no more of Edward James Olmoses pic on Imax


----------



## keiiya (Jun 18, 2012)

In hindsight, I think I rather not have been told about how the xenomorphs came to be. The whole explanation they gave just took away half the impact that made the xenomorphs to terrifying. D: Sigh.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## dream (Jun 18, 2012)

What a perverted little android he is.


----------



## Jena (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd let him finger my black ooze, if you know what I mean.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 18, 2012)

Jena making another reference to the fact that she likes anal.


----------



## Jena (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey, I like kinky women.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 18, 2012)

@not tetra, any chance the giant buddhas might be engineers?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2012)

Jena took that huge shit that one time.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 18, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> @not tetra, any chance the giant buddhas might be engineers?



Nope.

Just SPACE JESUS.


----------



## Jena (Jun 18, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> @not tetra, any chance the giant buddhas might be engineers?


You mean the giant heads in the chamber where they found the black goo? That's what I assumed they were (sculptures of Engineers).



Mider T said:


> Jena took that huge shit that one time.


Oh yeah that was great.
The plaza or lounge or whatever needed to know about it. It was just so satisfying.

Like squeezing a sausage through a straw, that shit was.


----------



## keiiya (Jun 18, 2012)

What is this meant to be? I feel like I can see at least three tentacles. Mini facehugger?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 18, 2012)

someone said it's a little mutated worm...what lives in the eyes that can mutate like that.. i don't know


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 18, 2012)

now that's a rape face


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 20, 2012)

keiiya said:


> What is this meant to be? I feel like I can see at least three tentacles. Mini facehugger?





NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> someone said it's a little mutated worm...what lives in the eyes that can mutate like that.. i don't know


----------



## keiiya (Jun 20, 2012)

I did not need to know/see that. Ever!  /scarredforlife


>~<


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jun 20, 2012)

This movie was pretty good. Has some good scares and awesome special effects. I expected better though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 20, 2012)

ima get this and cabin inthe woods blu ray, yah man


----------



## Jacob Shekelstein (Jun 21, 2012)

So what exactly was bad about Prometheus? 

I understand it's a remake of Alien series and not an actual prequel. 
The movie was enjoyable. It wasn't mindblowing but it wasn't bad or anything near that either. I would give it a 6.5/10 mostly because it was too short and left us with too many questions.

Some of the scenes were lame and didn't make any sense. That paranoid geologist, for example. I was like  when he bursted in rage at Shaw. Didn't make any sense. Oh, and must we always have one paranoid dude in every horror/Alien movie?  That shit was forced on us.

Or that scene where Charlize Theron was pressing David. Was she supposed to look intimidating?  Either it was bad acting or bad writting.

And what's this about space Jesus? Where did you guy's got it from?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 21, 2012)

there's no space jesus, that's just haters doing their hate thing


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> there's no space jesus, that's just haters doing their hate thing





> Movies.com: You throw religion and spirituality into the equation for Prometheus, though, and it almost acts as a hand grenade. We had heard it was scripted that the Engineers were targeting our planet for destruction because we had crucified one of their representatives, and that Jesus Christ might have been an alien. Was that ever considered?
> 
> RS: We definitely did, and then we thought it was a little too on the nose. But if you look at it as an ?our children are misbehaving down there? scenario, there are moments where it looks like we?ve gone out of control, running around with armor and skirts, which of course would be the Roman Empire. And they were given a long run. A thousand years before their disintegration actually started to happen. *And you can say, ?Lets? send down one more of our emissaries to see if he can stop it. Guess what? They crucified him.*



Scott did fuel the fire.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 21, 2012)

space jesus is just a childish terminology for it though.   the story definitely implies that jesus was an engineer, as well as other important figures (maybe moses?), but space jesus is just tetra or whoever he stole that from being silly.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2012)

NSU lacking reading comprehension



> and that Jesus Christ might have been an alien. Was that ever considered?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Psychic (Jun 22, 2012)

So I finally got to see it.....and it was meh. 6/10.

Great effects, some horrible acting, terrible script, and terrible editing. Story was....all jumbled up, didn't make any sense. The crew didnt over-react when the two guys died, but cried and over-reacted as hell when one of the other guy died....like, HUH????

Crew was stupid, script just blotched pieces together....if it weren't for the special effects, I would give this a 3. Seriously. I didn't know who the main character was. It was confusing. Don't even bother seeing it. Major dissapointment. I kinda want my money back.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 23, 2012)

can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 23, 2012)

And an Alien remake  The only remake I'm looking forward to is the Starship Troopers one


----------



## Wolfpack (Jun 30, 2012)

I just saw it today. I didn't know much about the movie prior except that it was about aliens. Then, I realized who the director was. I was really enjoying it and halfway through the movie I realized how closely it resembled the first Alien movie and it kinda...ruined it for me? idk. But overall the movie was pretty good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2012)

I saw this yesterday.

It was decent but had a lot of flaws. A whole lot of them.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 8, 2012)

yeahhhh, alien 1 is so much better after you watch prometheus,  that shit cray


----------



## Bart (Aug 1, 2012)

*PROMETHEUS Sequel Targeted for 2014 or 2015 Release*


----------



## dream (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm glad that they are looking into getting a new writer.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2012)

wtf is that thing in your set?


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 1, 2012)

Long wait


----------



## dream (Aug 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> wtf is that thing in your set?



It's a wizard. 

Swarmy, not really.  They probably only recently decided to make the movie.  Two or three years is a reasonable time.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 1, 2012)

As long as it's better than the first one


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 1, 2012)

Bart said:


> *PROMETHEUS Sequel Targeted for 2014 or 2015 Release*



nice lil wait, get to see that and then Avatar 2 in 2016


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 1, 2012)

Ridley has a lot of work to do if he wants to make this work.

No Spaiths and absolutely *NO LINDELOF!*

Also, for crying out loud, bring Giger on board as the MAIN concept illustrator.

Hire a better composer.

And most importantly, HIRE A COMPETENT SCREENWRITER.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 2, 2012)

yes we need more Giger


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 3, 2012)

We need a good screenwriter as well.

Outside of the visuals, I strongly disliked 'Prometheus.' I disliked it because of how awful Damon Lindelof is--I disliked it because Scott should have has better judgment than to just throw away a prequel on such a jarring narrative. I disliked it because there were just one problem too many.

BUT, if Scott takes his time... if he hires a new, very solid screenwriter--if he brings back Giger as the lead concept artist--and if he hires a much better music composer, he can redeem himself with the sequel. This is all very hypothetical, though... not to mention possibly unlikely.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLbcZggwVCw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 3, 2012)

That would have been a better ending


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 4, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLbcZggwVCw[/YOUTUBE]​



I should've seen that one coming


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2012)

Space Jesus.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

They need a great Sci Fi writer to come up with a decent plot first and than have a non muppet screenwriter adapt it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2012)

Right on, Enno.

Sequel needs to be a mandatory R-rating, too. :-D


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 16, 2012)

Here are some BD release details:



> There’s still a hope that some of the deleted scenes from Ridley Scott’s Prometheus will tidy up loose ends and make sense of some thematic, plot and character confusion. Of course, these scenes are not being reinstated into the film, at least not just yet, so it’s probably more or less irrelevant.
> 
> Though this hasn’t quelled my curiosity.
> 
> ...





Even with all of this new footage--which there seems to be a lot of--I doubt it will be enough to get me to buy the Bluray, even though I'm sure the film would look absolutely stunning on my Panasonic. However, there is a bit of curiosity on my behalf to see how these scenes collectively tie 'Prometheus' together. If there turns out to be a Director's cut, then I may actually end up purchasing this just to find out how it compares to the severely underwhelming theatrical release.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2012)

Holloway Hungover is definitely a scene to skip.  I never want to see that character again.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 17, 2012)

I never want to see that actor ever again.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 18, 2012)

just seen this on the Prometheus UK Facebook Page, this is something that is being released in Germany


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 18, 2012)

Watching TV; _Kingdom of the Crystal Skull_ is on. 

This film was better when it was _Kingdom of the Crystal Skull._

And _Crystal Skull_ was...okay.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 27, 2012)

Heh, they need new Screenwritter and to get Gigier on fking board as main concept designer! Jesus christ I cant believe he was not even the main guy in the past one.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm bummed this movie was only average and the engineers backstory is being tall and autistic versions of mr clean.

If that wasnt bad enough they had to make the xenomorph a toothless creature that reveals fearsome rows of gums as if they couldn't afford to give it teeth in the slow economy and its an elderly alien & a defective looking one at that...


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 11, 2012)

Just saw this a while ago and it was terrible. I'm so disappointed. 

There were too many flaws and most of the characters were really stupid.

Geologist suddenly rage quit at Shaw's face then gets lost when has those red things which mapped the whole place for them. lol

Alien dude commiting suicide at the beginning didnt make sense.

David was so 'smart' he can just spam all the buttons he sees whenever he has the chance and hopes that he hits the right one.

Geologist and his dumbass friend suddenly got lost, saw an alien worm with a vagina as its mouth, geologist thinks its beautiful and they feel extra perverted and wanted to find its clit instead of gtfo and run like mad.

Shaw's boyfriend is an idiot for drinking champagne when he cleary saw David putting his finger on it. What if David put his finger inside his butthole beforehand?

Shaw just went through a major surgery and she was running non-stop like it was nothing. 

I also loved her expression when she saw her alien child. SHE WAS SO SPEECHLESS! She couldnt even scream lmao.

They all looked so unimpressed after they saw their maker it seems like they were not convinced at all. 

I lol'ed hard when Shaw and Charlize Theron were running away from the ship. They can run sideways instead to avoid the ship.

I dont even understand why those aliens were dying in the first place and what was killing them. lol 

One last thing, Shaw's boobs were so small I thought she was a man.


----------



## staticbeast (Sep 13, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Just saw this a while ago and it was terrible. I'm so disappointed.
> 
> There were too many flaws and most of the characters were really stupid.
> 
> ...



It's always hardcore longtime Alien Fanboys like you that feel so butthurt and expecting too much.


----------



## Distance (Sep 13, 2012)

Finally watched this film. The characters didn't act logically, enough said. I did like David and Meredith Vickers however, and wish that the film centered around them. Vicker's conflict with her father and her jealousy of David would have been a great thing to explore, so that way I would actually have a character in the film to care about.


----------



## illusion (Sep 13, 2012)

Distance said:


> Finally watched this film. The characters didn't act logically, enough said.



I also just got done watching, I have to agree, most of the characters didn't act logically.



> I did like David and Meredith Vickers however, and wish that the film centered around them. Vicker's conflict with her father and her jealousy of David would have been a great thing to explore, so that way I would actually have a character in the film to care about.



I have to disagree here, loved David, thought he was a great character. Thank god they didn't explore that conflict, it is so cliche' and has been done a million times.

Overall, other then the way some of the characters acted, I really enjoyed the movie. Great storyline and suspense, will be looking forward to the sequel.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 13, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> One last thing, Shaw's boobs were so small I thought she was a man.



Main reason the movie didn't do as well as expected


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 14, 2012)

well she had a great ass


----------



## synthax (Oct 2, 2012)

Well for anyone who is interested their are some delete scenes.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 3, 2012)

So the black goo was supposed to turn you into a xenomorph... interesting.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Oct 4, 2012)

Shiro Sagisu - Treachery

The original planet for this movie was LV-426 which was the same on as in the original Alien series. This will definitely be interesting to watch online.

I wonder why they changed it maybe because they decided to write a sequel.


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2012)

Tekkenman11 said:


> Shiro Sagisu - Treachery
> 
> The original planet for this movie was LV-426 which was the same on as in the original Alien series. This will definitely be interesting to watch online.
> 
> I wonder why they changed it maybe because they decided to write a sequel.



Them changing it because of a possible idea for a sequel is likely.  There could be other reasons too though my mind is coming to up blank.  Perhaps the ending was different?  Was there even human wreckage on the planet in the original Alien?


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 4, 2012)

The planet where Alien took place had no other wreckage instead of the Jockeys ship, the humans would have noticed if there was anything else in the area.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 4, 2012)

LV 426 was not used in Prometheus, that was a different ship that crashed there


----------



## Jena (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2012)

"THEY WENT LOOKING FOR A PREQUEL. WHAT THEY FOUND.. WAS A BALD ALBINO"


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2012)

heylove said:


> Them changing it because of a possible idea for a sequel is likely.  There could be other reasons too though my mind is coming to up blank.  Perhaps the ending was different?  Was there even human wreckage on the planet in the original Alien?



Yeah, it was a rescue wasn't it?



synthax said:


> Well for anyone who is interested their are some delete scenes.



None of these scenes were deleted.  Where are the real deleted scenes?  With David's translation to the Engineer and all that?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't see how, it's more of the same pretentious design that will only hold you over a few moments.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 10, 2012)

my blu ray 3D copy should be shipping in a few more days


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 10, 2012)

lol i got the 3d version too, even though i have no 3d stuff, just wanted the extra extras


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2012)

I'll buy this on DVD when I run out of toilet paper.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2012)

I would never buy it, the movie was something that I could only watch once.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 10, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> lol i got the 3d version too, even though i have no 3d stuff, just wanted the extra extras



then go buy a 3D TV, I've seen walmart sell a 46 inch LG with glasses for 670 at walmart


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2012)

heylove said:


> I would never buy it, the movie was something that I could only watch once.



YOWO                   .


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 11, 2012)

I still wonder what Killed the Engineers off since that Holo Vid shown them running from something


----------



## Jena (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## masamune1 (Oct 13, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> I still wonder what Killed the Engineers off since that Holo Vid shown them running from something



I think it actually shows them running _too_ the black goo room with the mural of the Alien Queen. 

Though, that leaves you wondering why they were running in the first place. Surely they could have walked. Walking is much safer.

As the Engineer who got cut in half would probably attest. If he weren't dead because he got cut in half.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2012)

Did the Engineer at the beginning drank the black goo because he was trying to evolve and failed?


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 13, 2012)

he was the creator of life on earth


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ive seen everything that can be seen when it comes to this movie.

Deleted scenes, alternate scenes, interviews, etc.

All in all I have to say the movie would have been better if he didn't tamper with the original cut. His "directors cut" (a.k.a theatrical cut, that's his own words) was not as good as it could have been.

Plus, the original script had some very interesting concepts/scenes that I think should have been carried over to the final draft. However, the reason why they changed it so much was because it was a 100% Alien prequel. Ridley wants to make Prometheus it's own series and have it's own mythology that only ties into the Alien series (first 2 movies) at the basic level.

Paradise is the sequel title and at the end of the movie it's also the last scenes name because David tells Elizabeth Shaw that during the conversation with the Engineer (which is much longer) that he told him he came from "Paradise". 

Also her fight scene actually had a fight with the Engineer in the alternate version of the ending.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> he was the creator of life on earth



He was? How? I dont understand lol because he just dies and melted away.

And so it was indeed Ridley Scott's fault why this movie sucked eh. What a douche lol


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> He was? How? I dont understand lol because he just dies and melted away.



From what I remember his dna which was supercharged by the black goo basically kick started the development of more complex lifeforms.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> He was? How? I dont understand lol because he just dies and melted away.
> 
> And so it was indeed Ridley Scott's fault why this movie sucked eh. What a douche lol



Are you blind?  This was something that was answered, or could even be determined, before the DVD came out.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 14, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Are you blind?  This was something that was answered, or could even be determined, before the DVD came out.



Well, I never paid attention to any news about this film because I dont want to get spoiled and was expecting an epic movie since it was supposed to be a prequel for Aliens.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 14, 2012)

I was hoping the extra scences would've been in the 3D version


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 22, 2012)

TerminaThor doesn't know how to review movies lmao.

Prometheus was one of the best movies that came out in the past 2 years, up there with Avengers, TDKR, etc.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 22, 2012)

> Prometheus was one of the best movies that came out in the past 2 years, up there with TDKR


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> TerminaThor doesn't know how to review movies lmao.
> 
> Prometheus was one of the best movies that came out in the past 2 years, up there with Avengers, TDKR, etc.



Sorry, but after watching it again for the 3rd time I have to agree with you that my review was a little off. 

Prometheus is one of the best movies of 2012. It was a perfect setup for showing us all of the events before the original Aliens timeline. The acting was quite superb and you can quite easily get caught up in their emotions and feel the characters to heart, while the cinematography is top notch as well along with the soundtrack. This film is easily the best at rank 1 this year followed closely by _The Hunger Games_ and _Battleship_. Fourth and fifth place goes to _The Avengers_ and _The Dark Knight Rises_

Prometheus is a gem on its own and praise be the Gods for giving us this quality film.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 23, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I think it actually shows them running _too_ the black goo room with the mural of the Alien Queen.
> 
> Though, that leaves you wondering why they were running in the first place. Surely they could have walked. Walking is much safer.
> 
> As the Engineer who got cut in half would probably attest. If he weren't dead because he got cut in half.



the playback was showing them looking behind them as they were running, the one that lost his head knew he would rather die that way then by whatever that was chasing them


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 23, 2012)

Watched Prometheus last night since my girlfriend was keen on watching it. It looked beautiful and bored me to death. And that wasn't all that it did, it annoyed me hellalot too. Shhhhhhhhhhite!


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> the playback was showing them looking behind them as they were running, the one that lost his head knew he would rather die that way then by whatever that was chasing them



"Looking behind"  isn't the same as "running from", and "running from" doesn't mean you can't be also "running too". They were definitely tryingt o get into a room that didn't have another exist, so far as we could see, but _did_ contain the base form of the deadliest lifeform in the universe, so I can't imagine they thought they would be "safe" in there.

If their plan was to go to Earth and kill us all, maybe they were running because other Engineers had shown up to stop them. Or maybe they were _attackers_ and were trying to raid the room and steal everything in it. Maybe the Engineer who looked back was just making sure nobody had fallen behind. Lots of possibilities. Regardless, I can't imagine why, if they were running from something terrifying, they would expect to find safety in _that_ room. At best, they were trying to get something inside to defend themselves, or were trying to save the goo for some reason.

Don't remember the one who died giving his opinion on being cut in half, though I imagine he mainly thought it sucked.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2012)

If Lindelof is off and they bring onboard H.R. Giger as a main concept artist - he is too old and maybe tired for art director - things could turn out really really interesting.

Ridley was behind of a lot of stuff that people thought was Lindeloffs fault lol. But Ridley did a tremendous job directing the film so... I guess it's excusable?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2012)

> Prometheus was one of the best movies that came out in the past 2 years, up there with Avengers, TDKR, etc.



Nope.

Lindeloff needs to drive off a cliff.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 23, 2012)

En, I really enjoyed the movie


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 24, 2012)

funniest thing is they ignore that most of this is Geiger inspired(pyramid is all his) and that lindolf wouldn't control set design, nor the fact that it was supposed to be a non-alien film, but dealing with same environment. |(director said as much. too much false advertising/word of mouth.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 24, 2012)

let's wait and see how Paradise Pans out


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GpEx7pdp2-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 27, 2012)

that was the most boring 28 mins ever


----------



## synthax (Nov 12, 2012)

For anyone interested Jon Spaihts original screenplay before Damon Lindelof came in and took over.


----------

